# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacOS X σε pc

## Stathis_P

Καταρχας να προλαβω ολους αυτους που θιγεται το εγω τους μολις ακουν καποιον που θελει να βαλει mac σε pc.Αυτοι οι ερωτευμενοι/μεγαλομετοχοι της apple δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που απλα εχουν την απορια πως να ειναι ενα λειτουργικο mac και ο μονος τροπος να το δοκιμασουν ειναι η εγκατασταση στον υπολογιστη τους...Δεν εχω τα φραγκα να αγορασω εναν mac που στα χαρακτηριστικα του υστερει κατα πολυ απο το pc μου και ξεπερνα τα πλαισια της λογικης στην τιμη...Επειδη λοιπον εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα για τα λειτουργικα της apple λεω να δοκιμασω ενα στο pc μου,μια και εχω αγανακτησει με ο,τι windows εχει κυκλοφορισει.(Δοκιμασα και ubuntu σε παλιο συστημα αλλα δεν ειδα μεγαλες διαφορες απο xp...).
Λοιπον,να σας πω οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο mac και απο το τι παιζει γενικα με τις εγκαταστασεις και λοιπα...Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι πιο ευκολο να γινει εγκατασταση των mac σε pc,και οτι θελει αρκετο ψαξιμο για να βρεθει η ακρη.Και επειδη οπως προειπα εχω αγανακτησει με windows,ειμαι διαθεσιμος και με τη βοηθεια σας να κατσω να την βρω αυτη την ακρη...Απο οτι εχω δει υπαρχει μια λιστα συματοτητας των hardware,η οποια απο οτι εχω καταλαβει αν δεν συμπεριλαμβανει το υλικο μου δεν θα μπορει να λειτουργισει mac ετσι;Δεν ξερω ακριβως που να ψαξω για να βρω αυτη την λιστα,γι αυτο λεω να δωσω το υλικο μου,μηπως μπορεσει καποιος να δει αν υπαρχει συμβατοτητα: 
motherboard:Asus P5Q deluxe
ram:mushkin 4 gb
cpu:intel core 2 quad q9550
Graphics:sapphire ati 4670
Δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο απο το pc μου για συμβατοτητα...
Τωρα σε περιπτωση που ολα ειναι κομπλε με την συμβατοτητα,μια αναλυτικη περιγραφη για το τι χρειαζεται να κανω για να γινει η εγκατασταση θα ηταν μια χαρα!Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ηδη καποιος οδηγος στο φορουμ,παντως εκανα μια αναζητηση και δεν βρηκα τιποτα... Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nnn

Είναι παράνομο να εγκαταστήσεις MAC OS σε PC.

----------


## Stathis_P

Εχω κανει πολλα παρανομα πραγματα...δεν κολλαω σε αυτο,εκτος αν αυτου του ειδους η παρανομια εμποδιζει χρηστες του forum που εχουν συμβιμβαστει με τους ορους χρησης να απαντησουν στο θεμα.

----------


## nnn

Δεν είναι συμβιβασμός με τους όρους χρήσης, είναι η άδεια χρήσης του MAC OS.

----------


## Stathis_P

Δηλαδη αν καποιος παρει mac και θελησει (λεω γω τωρα...) να βαλει το λειτουργικο του σε pc γιατι να ειναι παρανομος;Μηπως οι mac πωλουνται με εγκατεστημενο λειτουργικο χωρις dvd εγκαταστασης;Μονο ετσι μπορω να δωσω καποια λογικη.Και αν καποιος θελησει να κανει φορματ;(ξαναλεω δεν εχω ιδιεα απο mac...)

----------


## nnn

Και ξαναεπαναλαμβάνω η άδεια χρήσης δεν επιτρέπει την εγκατάσταση σε μη Apple μηχάνημα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πάρε Mac. End of story.
 :Lock:

----------


## sonic

Όντως, όλα τα άλλα είναι ημίμετρα και ταλαιπωρία χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## Xouzouris

Υπερβολές. Για να πάρει μια ιδέα ( ίσως και παραπάνω) μια χαρά είναι το hackintosh. 

Εκ πρώτης όψεως νομίζω ότι είσαι συμβατος απο θέμα hardware, ρίξε μια ματιά στο  http://www.osx86project.org/ για περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες και οδηγίες. 

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι, ενώ μπορεί να πάρεις μια γεύση του λειτουργικού, η απόσταση από την συνολική εμπειρία με apple h/w+os θα παραμένει έτη φωτός...

----------


## sonic

Άρα συμφωνείς...

----------


## Stathis_P

Το θεμα ειναι οτι μολις πριν 1,5 χρονο αγορασα το pc μου και μου φανηκαν αρκετα τα λεφτα που εδωσα,και οντως εκανα μια καλη επενδυση για pc.Ναι,πιθανον ειναι να σκεφτω να αγορασω mac την επομενη φορα που θα ψαχτω για υπολογιστη,εφοσον κ γω πιστευω πως στη δουλεια μου θα με εξυπηρετησουν πολυ,αλλα εκεινη η μερα αργει πολυ απο τωρα...Αξιζουν ομως τα λεφτα τους;Βλεπω ακομα και σημερινους mac να υστερουν σε μερικους τομεις,κυριως στην επεξεργαστικη ισχυ,σε σχεση με το 1,5 χρονων pc μου.Η ποιοτητα ειναι χαρη στο υλικο,λειτουργικο η και στα δυο μαζι;Μαλλον πιστευω στο 2ο γι αυτο και ψαχνω να βρω τροπο να το φορτωσω...
Ενα λιγο off topic θεμα ειναι αυτο της εγκαταστασης των intel επεξεργαστων στις μητρικες των mac.Εχω ακουσει οτι πολλοι θεωρουν τους εν λογω mac νεα γενια,η οποια γενια υστερει αναλογικα σε ποιοτητα εν συγκρισει με την παλια γενια,η οποια "φορουσε" επεξεργαστες motorola.Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο,μηπως ειναι μια μικρη φθινουσα πορεια των mac,η οποια αν συνεχιστει παραλληλα με μια πιθανη αυξουσα πορεια των pc's,τελικα αυτες οι πορειες καποια στιγμη διασταυρωθουν,η τουλαχιστων να τεινουν προς την διασταυρωση;

----------


## sonic

Ένας mac(μέσα σε λογικά πλάισια τιμής) ποτέ δεν θα είναι είναι δυνατότερος από ένα pc, και εκεί είναι το "μυστικό", ότι το δέσιμο λειτουργικού/χαρντγουερ είναι τόσο καλό που ξεπερνά τα όποια μειονεκτήματα εχει στα χαρτιά από τα άλλα μηχανήματα. 

Άσε τις χακιές και δοκίμασε ένα να δεις αν σου κάνει, όλο και κάποιος φίλος θα έχει.

----------


## Stathis_P

Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερω και να εχει mac.Αλλα και παλι φαυλος κυκλος μου φαινεται...αν δοκιμασω κ μαρεσουν θα θελω να παρω mac,αλλα θεωρω τον υπολογιστη μου ακομα φρεσκο και αν δω οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα του(ο μακ) θα κοπαναω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο που δεν το δοκιμασα πριν την αγορα του pc μου...και εννοειται οτι δεν θα σκεφτω να αγορασω εκεινη τη στιγμη mac.Επομενως η προσωρινη λυση που θα σκεφτω παλι ειναι το χακαρισμα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πούλα το PC σου και πάρε Mac. Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα.

----------


## tolis_01

Αν θέλεις unix-οειδές σύστημα σε pc, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις linux; Δεν νομίζω πως θα σου φανεί τόσο διαφορετικό από το mac (αν του δώσεις ευκαιρία για αρκετές μέρες βέβαια, είδα που λες ότι δοκίμασες ubuntu. Αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πως και το mac και το linux, έχουν διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από τα windows, χρειάζεται καιρός να το συνηθίσεις).

Μπορείς φυσικά να δοκιμάσεις hacintosh, αλλά εκτός του ότι έχει πολύ περιορισμένη αναγνώριση συσκευών, όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά η eula της apple απαγορεύει εγκατάσταση του λειτουργικού συστήματος της σε μηχανήματα που δεν είναι apple.

----------


## dimkord

Βαλε καποιο linux καλυτερα.Αφου φευγεις απο windows καλυτερα να πας εκει που ειναι το μελλον, σε ποιο open πολιτικες, οχι στις πιο κλειστες της apple.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλή τύχη με την εγκατάσταση αν και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Το βασικό προτέρημα του mac os είναι ότι τα υποσυστήματά του δουλεύουν αρμονικά χωρίς bugs. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή κάποιοι έχουν κάτσει με το συγκεκριμένο software και hardware και έχουν δουλέψει πολύ ώστε να εξαλείψουν τις διάφορες ατέλειες/δυσλειτουργίες.

Αν εσύ βάλεις νέες παραμέτρους στο παιχνίδι (μη δοκιμασμένο hardware, σπασμένη έκδοση mac os), μπορεί να καταλήξεις να κάνεις debugging σε ένα κλειστό *nix σύστημα. Αν γίνει έτσι τότε είναι πολύ προτιμότερο να πας κατευθείαν σε μια mainstream linux διανομή.

Όπως και να έχει καλή τύχη και κράτα μας ενήμερους για το πως τα πας.

----------


## Stathis_P

> Πούλα το PC σου και πάρε Mac. Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα.


Ουτε διφραγκα υπαρχουν ουτε μονοφραγκα...Αν υπηρχαν αυτη τη στιγμη μνο 2 επιλογες,αγορα mac η συνεχεια με windows,προτιμω να μεινω στην μιζερια των windows...Μπορει η επομενη αγορα (μπορει σε μια  5ετια)να ειναι mac που ξερεις...





> Καλή τύχη με την εγκατάσταση αν και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Το βασικό προτέρημα του mac os είναι ότι τα υποσυστήματά του δουλεύουν αρμονικά χωρίς bugs. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή κάποιοι έχουν κάτσει με το συγκεκριμένο software και hardware και έχουν δουλέψει πολύ ώστε να εξαλείψουν τις διάφορες ατέλειες/δυσλειτουργίες.
> 
> Αν εσύ βάλεις νέες παραμέτρους στο παιχνίδι (μη δοκιμασμένο hardware, σπασμένη έκδοση mac os), μπορεί να καταλήξεις να κάνεις debugging σε ένα κλειστό *nix σύστημα. Αν γίνει έτσι τότε είναι πολύ προτιμότερο να πας κατευθείαν σε μια mainstream linux διανομή.
> 
> Όπως και να έχει καλή τύχη και κράτα μας ενήμερους για το πως τα πας.


Ναι σωστα μου ακουγονται αυτα που λες,απλα πιστευω οτι εστω για δοκιμη αξιζει να κατσω να ασχοληθω λιγο,και που ξερεις,για τις εφαρμογες που θα χρησιμοποιησω ισως υπαρχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο windows εστω και με σπασμενο mac.Δεν νομιζω να βαλω κανα παιχνιδι,αντε στην τελικη να κανω κανα partition ή σε 2ο μικρο σκληρο που εχω,να τρεχει κανα call of duty σε windows.Αν γινει καποια στιγμη η εκγατασταση mac θα ενημερωσω,βλεπω να αργει ομως λιγο αφου φαινεται λιγο ψαγμενη...




> Βαλε καποιο linux καλυτερα.Αφου φευγεις απο windows καλυτερα να πας εκει που ειναι το μελλον, σε ποιο open πολιτικες, οχι στις πιο κλειστες της apple.






> Αν θέλεις unix-οειδές σύστημα σε pc, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις linux; Δεν νομίζω πως θα σου φανεί τόσο διαφορετικό από το mac (αν του δώσεις ευκαιρία για αρκετές μέρες βέβαια, είδα που λες ότι δοκίμασες ubuntu. Αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πως και το mac και το linux, έχουν διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από τα windows, χρειάζεται καιρός να το συνηθίσεις).
> 
> Μπορείς φυσικά να δοκιμάσεις hacintosh, αλλά εκτός του ότι έχει πολύ περιορισμένη αναγνώριση συσκευών, όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά η eula της apple απαγορεύει εγκατάσταση του λειτουργικού συστήματος της σε μηχανήματα που δεν είναι apple.


Και για linux δεν ειμαι αρνητικος,απλα δεν βρισκω εφαρμογες γι αυτο.Ας πουμε χρησιμοποιω reason,ableton,cubase(λιγο σπανια αλλα θελω να υπαρχει στο pc),και κυριως τα vst-plugins.Και η καρτα ηχου μου εχει drivers μονο για πυρηνα linux οχι για ubuntu,και πρεπει να κανω modify η  κατι τετοιο...Και οταν ειχα δοκιμασει σε παλιο pc ,περιμενα να δουλευει αρκετα καλυτερα απο οτι τα windows xp που ειχα τοτε αλλα κολαγε σε αρκετα σημεια,μπορει να εφταιγε και το pc ή το οτι περιμενα το pc να πεταει και τελικα πηγαινε απλα λιγο καλυτερα...Το ψηνω να δοκιμασω και παλι ubuntu στο καλο πλεον pc μου αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει με τις εφαρμογες και τους drivers...Α,και εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα ασφαλες,δεν ξερω παραπανω ισως ειναι απλα μια φημη,και περιεργο μου φαινεται κιολας γιατι εχω διαμορφωσει την αποψη οτι οι ιοι βγαινουν μονο για να χτυπησουν την microsoft..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ναι σωστα μου ακουγονται αυτα που λες,απλα πιστευω οτι εστω για δοκιμη αξιζει να κατσω να ασχοληθω λιγο,και που ξερεις,για τις εφαρμογες που θα χρησιμοποιησω ισως υπαρχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο windows εστω και με σπασμενο mac.Δεν νομιζω να βαλω κανα παιχνιδι,αντε στην τελικη να κανω κανα partition ή σε 2ο μικρο σκληρο που εχω,να τρεχει κανα call of duty σε windows.Αν γινει καποια στιγμη η εκγατασταση mac θα ενημερωσω,βλεπω να αργει ομως λιγο αφου φαινεται λιγο ψαγμενη...


Πάντως εγώ δεν αναφερόμουν σε απόδοση συστήματος αλλά σε χρόνο που μπορεί να χάσεις εσύ έτσι ώστε να κάνεις το σύστημα να δουλεύει σωστά (δηλαδή χρόνο που θα ξοδέψεις για debugging). Ακόμα και η εγκατάσταση δεν πρέπει να είναι τελείως απλή (και αυτός είναι χαμένος χρόνος - εκτός και αν το κάνεις από χόμπι)

----------


## ikaros

Δεδομένου ότι έχεις σύγχρονο PC (και μάλιστα με 4πύρηνο CPU) νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να παίξεις με Mac OS σε ένα virtual machine. Θα κατεβάσεις ένα έτοιμο και θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου πολύ πιο εύκολα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Είναι παράνομο να εγκαταστήσεις MAC OS σε PC.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος που να απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση του OS X σε PC.

Παράνομη θα ήταν η διακίνηση και πώληση του παραποιημένου λογισμικού ή hardware με εγκατεστημένο το παραποιημένο λογισμικό.

----------


## nnn

Δεν το απαγορεύει η άδεια χρήσης του MAC OS ???

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν το απαγορεύει η άδεια χρήσης του MAC OS ???


Η άδεια χρήσης του OS X δεν είναι νόμος του κράτους. Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με τα πράγματα που του ανήκουν, για ιδία χρήση πάντα. Προφανώς παραβιάζοντας την άδεια χρήσης δε σε καλύπτει η τυχόν εγγύηση που μπορεί να έχει το προϊόν.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Η άδεια χρήσης του OS X δεν είναι νόμος του κράτους. Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με τα πράγματα που του ανήκουν, για ιδία χρήση πάντα. Προφανώς παραβιάζοντας την άδεια χρήσης δε σε καλύπτει η τυχόν εγγύηση που μπορεί να έχει το προϊόν.


Το λογισμικό δεν σου ανήκει. Δεν το κατασκεύσες εσύ και δεν αγοράζεις το ίδιο. Αγοράζεις την άδεια χρήσης του, υπό προϋποθέσεις τις οποίες οφείλεις να σεβαστείς.
Το λογισμικό δεν έχει καμία εγγύηση.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Το λογισμικό δεν σου ανήκει. Δεν το κατασκεύσες εσύ και δεν αγοράζεις το ίδιο. Αγοράζεις την άδεια χρήσης του, υπό προϋποθέσεις τις οποίες οφείλεις να σεβαστείς.
> Το λογισμικό δεν έχει καμία εγγύηση.


http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/n...d-software.ars

Την εγγύηση την ανέφερα γενικά όχι ειδικά. Το λογισμικό μπορεί να μην έχει εγγύηση αλλά τεχνική υποστήριξη για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## Stathis_P

> Δεδομένου ότι έχεις σύγχρονο PC (και μάλιστα με 4πύρηνο CPU) νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να παίξεις με Mac OS σε ένα virtual machine. Θα κατεβάσεις ένα έτοιμο και θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου πολύ πιο εύκολα.


Θα ειναι πιο βολικο αυτο;Δεν θα τρωει πολλη ram?Ουτε αυτο ξερω να κανω,δεν εχω κανει κατι τετοιο ποτε,αλλα δεν νομιζω να δυσκολευτω αν μου πει κανεις πως γινεται.


Δεκτες και μαλλον σωστες οι συμβουλες να αγορασω ενα mac,αλλα προς το παρων δεν προκειται...να πω οτι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να χρησιμοποιησω παρανομο(εστω) λειτουργικο...τουλαχιστον προσωρινα.Δεν ημουν πληρως ενημερωμενως για τους ορους χρησης του forum,γι αυτο και δεν διστασα να ανοιξω αυτο το θεμα,αλλα απο ο,τι καταλαβα συμφωνα με αυτους δεν προκειται να παρω καποια σαφη οδηγια ουτε λινκ για την εγκατασταση για την οποια ενδιαφερομαι...Τελος παντων,θα το ψαξω και θα ενημερωσω για το αν τελικα τρεχουν σχετικα σωστα και γενικοτερα τι κατασταση επικρατει και τι πρωτες εντυπωσεις δημιουργουνται...

----------


## ikaros

> Θα ειναι πιο βολικο αυτο;Δεν θα τρωει πολλη ram?Ουτε αυτο ξερω να κανω,δεν εχω κανει κατι τετοιο ποτε,αλλα δεν νομιζω να δυσκολευτω αν μου πει κανεις πως γινεται.


VMware Server
Virtualbox
Virtualization Internals I

Eσύ ρυθμίζεις τη RAM και τα CPU cores που θα χρησιμοποιεί το virtual machine σου.

----------


## vasim

εν γένει μπέρδεμα.. 

Αν θέλεις να εγκαταστήσεις hackintosh πρέπει από την αρχή να ξέρεις ότι θα δεις πολλά μερόνυχτα να περνούν. Καλύτερα να πάρεις και ένα ηρεμιστικό...

----------


## vagsta

Το 2007 δουλευε, σημερα θελει προσαρμογη στα νεα δεδομενα (συμβατοτητες επεξεργαστων, leopard κλπ}. Ισως με λιγο ψαξιμο να τα καταφερεις
http://www.pcw.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8899

----------


## akazamias

Εγω απλά να σου πω φίλε μου οτι έχω εγκαταστήσει Retail Snow Leopard 10.6.3 σε PC με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά:

- ASUS P5W DH Deluxe Motherboard
- Nvidia 8600 GT
- Intel Core duo 6700

και δουλεύει μια χαρα ( Video Hardware Acceleration, Audio, Lan κλπ).

Για να το εγκαταστήσεις θα χρειαστείς το Retail Snow Leopard Image 10.6 και επίσης το MacOS Boot CD for PC. Bootαρεις πρώτα απο αυτό και σου ζητάει να βάλεις κάποια στιγμή το Retail Snow Leopard. Απο κεί και πέρα απλά ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες.
Αν θές παραπάνω βοήθεια πές μου.
Πάντως σε εμένα παίζει τέλεια
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως

----------


## akazamias

*Οδηγίες Εγκατάστασης Snow Leopard Σε PC*

Για όποιους ενδιαφέροντε έφτιαξα έναν απλό πιστέυω οδηγό Εγκατάστασης Snow Leopard Σε PC
Έχουμε Λοιπόν:

0. Update Bios to Latest (στη δική μου περίπτωση για το P5W DH Deluxe είναι το 3001)

1. Κατεβάζουμε τα (Google It) :
   - Snow_Leopard_BootCD_for_P5W_DH_Deluxe_-_Final_3.0.zip  
   - Snowleopard 10.6 Build 10A432    (6.28 GiB)

2. Burn το BootCD

3. Burn το Snow Leopard σε DL DVD

4. Φτιάχνουμε το Bios σύμφωνα με τις φωτογραφίες: 

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/1.Main.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/2.IDE.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHD...3.Advanced.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHD...JumperFree.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/5.USB.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/6.CPU.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/7.Chipset.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/8.Onboard.JPG

http://forum.osx86.org.pl/img/P5WDHDeluxe/9.Power.JPG

5. Bootαρουμε απο το BootCD

6. Αλλάζουμε το CD και βάζουμε το Snow Leopard

7. Ακολουθούμε τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης.

8. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση και μπούμε στα MAC εγκαθιστούμε το πακέτο για το Motherboard που έχει μέσα το CD

9. Reboot και Enjoy

Σημειώσεις

1. Στα Bios Settings κάνεις:
   - Main -> IDE Configuration -> Configure SATA As AHCI για Boot Σε MAC
                                        -> Configure SATA As Standard IDE για Boot Σε Windows  
    εκτός και άν η αλλαγή αυτή έχει γίνει πρίν εγκατασταθούν τα Windows

2. Πρίν γίνει αναβάθμιση απο 10.6 σε 10.6.3 καλό θα ήταν να κρατήσουμε το AppleHDA.kext (βρίσκεται στο System/Library/Extensions) και όταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση να κάνουμε Overwite το νέο με το παλιό και Rebuild Disk Permisions.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όσο μπορούσα, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω σε εμένα παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και τώρα δουλεύω σε 10.6.3 περιβάλλον.

Το καλό με τη μέθοδο αυτή είναι ότι επειδή η εγκατάσταση είναι Retail Snow Leopard οι αναβαθμίσεις απο την Apple δουλεύουν κανονικά και δε θα κάνουν Corrupt το Σύστημα σε σχέση με άλλες πειραγμένες εκδόσεις όπως iDeneb, Kallyway, Leo4All κλπ.

My Mac PC:
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5720/macpcw.jpg

Αν ακολουθήσετε τον οδηγό μου πείτε μου εντυπώσεις / διορθώσεις.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

lol..... Νομίζω πως δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό εδώ πέρα έτσι δημόσια ... Μιλάω σίγουρα τα τα links που παραθέτεις ... για τα υπόλοιπα δεν νομίζω να πειράζουν . Κάντα ένα edit κ βγάλε τα links :P:P:P:P

----------


## akazamias

Ελπίζω οι φωτογραφίες να μην ενοχλούν. Στο κάτω κάτω Bios Settings είναι  :Smile:

----------


## Stathis_P

Χθες κατεβηκε μια εκδοση 10.6 (6.13 gb) snow leopard retail,αλλα ειναι σε καταληξη .dmg,κατι που δεν του εδωσα και πολυ σημασια γιατι πιστευα οτι ειναι φορματ για apple και δεν θεωρησα πως μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα,πρεπει να ειναι οπωσδηποτε το αρχειο τυπου .iso ?Σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει προβλημα το καιω σε φαση drag n drop?




> *Οδηγίες Εγκατάστασης Snow Leopard Σε PC*
> - Snow_Leopard_BootCD_for_P5W_DH_Deluxe_-_Final_3.0.zip


Βρηκα το boot cd που μου ειπες,πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι αυτο;Γιατι βρηκα και ενα για την motherboard μου (p5q deluxe) απο τρελομακ.πσομ δεν ξερω αν κανει...


Ευχαριστω για τον οδηγο και ολους οσους μεχρι στιγμης βοηθησαν.

----------


## akazamias

το Βοοτ που βρήκες κάνει απλά εγώ είχα βάλει αυτο που είναι για το δικο μου motherboard. τώρα για να κάψεις το dmg σε windows δε μπορω να σε βοηθήσω, εγω το έκαψα σε mac με το Disk Utility

----------


## Stathis_P

Ταδε εφη καποιος....
"an easy way to burn the snow leopard and make it work on the installation you need a mac and make the .dmg image to .iso and then you'll need to move the .iso to a pc computer, and burn the .iso and it will work. You'll need a DVD DL to make it work"
Αντε να βρεις τωρα mac...εδω στο Αγρινιο πιο ευκολα βρισκεις ferrari/r8/mustung gt/cayenne...προφανως γιατι ο mac δεν κινειται μες στην πολη...

----------


## Xouzouris

Off Topic


		Ο "καποιος" δεν σκεφτηκε οτι αν εχεις mac ειναι απειρως απλουστερο να καψεις *κατ'ευθειαν* το dmg αντι να το μετατρεψεις-μεταφερεις-καψεις?  :ROFL:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ο "καποιος" δεν σκεφτηκε οτι αν εχεις mac ειναι απειρως απλουστερο να καψεις *κατ'ευθειαν* το dmg αντι να το μετατρεψεις-μεταφερεις-καψεις?


Σαν φιλοσοφία είναι πιο σωστό / νόμιμο (καταλάβατε τι εννοώ :P) 
από το να βγάζλουν ένα .iso ... εξάλλου για macs είναι :P....
Μάλλον πάει για κλείδωμα :P  :Lock:

----------


## Stathis_P

> Σαν φιλοσοφία είναι πιο σωστό / νόμιμο (καταλάβατε τι εννοώ :P) 
> από το να βγάζλουν ένα .iso ... εξάλλου για macs είναι :P....
> Μάλλον πάει για κλείδωμα :P


Κ εσυ κανας μετοχος της apple και τρωγεσαι να κλεισει το θεμα;Γιατι να κλεισει,το πιο "επιπονο" και κοντρα σους κανονες του φορουμ  μηνυμα ηταν αυτο με τον οδηγο εγκαταστασης που εστειλε ο akazamias,που εκτος απο τα λινκ το θεωρησες κομπλε.Δηλαδη εξολοκληρου το μνμ πλεον κομπλε(μετα την επεξεργασια) επομενως και το θεμα κομπλε...  Μην πειραζετε τριχα απο τις πολυεθνικες...μας κυβερνουν και θα μας κανουν ντα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ρε Stathis_P, ενήλικας είσαι, το google ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς, άντε ψάξε κι άσε μας ήσυχους. Τόσος κόσμος έχει βάλει Mac OS σε βρωμόπισο κι έχει δημοσιεύσει το πώς, εδώ τί μας πρήζεις;

Πούλα το PC και πάρε Mac άμα καίγεσαι τόσο πολύ. Ε, νισάφι πια.

Να πάω να φέρω ποπ κορν ή θα το λήξουμε;

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> Κ εσυ κανας μετοχος της apple και τρωγεσαι να κλεισει το θεμα;Γιατι να κλεισει,το πιο "επιπονο" και κοντρα σους κανονες του φορουμ  μηνυμα ηταν αυτο με τον οδηγο εγκαταστασης που εστειλε ο akazamias,που εκτος απο τα λινκ το θεωρησες κομπλε.Δηλαδη εξολοκληρου το μνμ πλεον κομπλε(μετα την επεξεργασια) επομενως και το θεμα κομπλε...  Μην πειραζετε τριχα απο τις πολυεθνικες...μας κυβερνουν και θα μας κανουν ντα.


Μέτοχος δεν είμαι . Και στο windows section αν ήμουν πάλι το ίδιο θα έλεγα όπως επίσης και το gaming section. Για το καλό του φόρουμ το λέω εγώ (αν και υπάρχουν συντονιστές για αυτή τη δουλειά). Απλά το θέμα είναι ότι λέει ο ένας κατέβασε αυτό κατέβασε το άλλο όταν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τους *κανόνες του φόρουμ*  :Wink: 
Δεν ζήτησα ποτέ να κλείσει το θέμα , ισα ίσα που μου αρέσει και σαν fun project

----------


## tolis_01

> Ρε Stathis_P, ενήλικας είσαι, το google ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς, άντε ψάξε κι άσε μας ήσυχους. Τόσος κόσμος έχει βάλει Mac OS σε *βρωμόπισο* κι έχει δημοσιεύσει το πώς, εδώ τί μας πρήζεις;
> 
> Πούλα το PC και πάρε Mac άμα καίγεσαι τόσο πολύ. Ε, νισάφι πια.
> 
> Να πάω να φέρω ποπ κορν ή θα το λήξουμε;


Fanboy spotted  :Razz:

----------


## Stathis_P

> Ρε Stathis_P, ενήλικας είσαι, το google ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς, άντε ψάξε κι άσε μας ήσυχους. Τόσος κόσμος έχει βάλει Mac OS σε βρωμόπισο κι έχει δημοσιεύσει το πώς, εδώ τί μας πρήζεις;
> 
> Πούλα το PC και πάρε Mac άμα καίγεσαι τόσο πολύ. Ε, νισάφι πια.
> 
> Να πάω να φέρω ποπ κορν ή θα το λήξουμε;


Ενταξει ρε φιλε μια κουβεντα ειπαμε.Στην τελικη αν βλεπεις οτι σε πριζω,δεν σε υποχρεωνω να απαντας συνεχεια...λες και μας ειπες και τιποτα το διαφορετικο..."πουλα pc και παρε mac"...ναι μαζι σου αλλα σου εξηγησα τον λογο για τον οποιο δεν το κανω προς το παρων.Μην κανεις λες και σου εβρισα τιποτα.Προφανως και εχω ψαξει αλλα θελω και απο εδω να παρω γνωμες γιατι ξερω και εχω καταλαβει τοσο καιρο που ειμαι εδω οτι ειναι καλο το φορουμ με προθυμους να βοηθησουν.

----------


## nnn

Χαλαρώστε.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.

Stathis_P, δεν εξήγησες τίποτα, υπεκφεύγεις. Πόσο θα πιάσει το πισάκι σου; 3, 4 κατοστάρικα; Βάζεις άλλο ένα και παίρνεις Mac mini ή μεταχειρισμένο iMac. Εσύ ψάχνεις φτηνό Mac, κι αφού δεν μπορείς να το βρεις καινούργιο, ψάχνεις τρόπους να παρακάμψεις την EULA και την προστασία που έχει βάλει η κατασκευάστρια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα [k] απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ.

Τα ποπκορν μπήκαν στο μάτι.

----------


## sdikr

> Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.
> 
> Stathis_P, δεν εξήγησες τίποτα, υπεκφεύγεις. Πόσο θα πιάσει το πισάκι σου; 3, 4 κατοστάρικα; Βάζεις άλλο ένα και παίρνεις Mac mini ή μεταχειρισμένο iMac. Εσύ ψάχνεις φτηνό Mac, κι αφού δεν μπορείς να το βρεις καινούργιο, ψάχνεις τρόπους να παρακάμψεις την EULA και την προστασία που έχει βάλει η κατασκευάστρια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα [k] απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Τα ποπκορν μπήκαν στο μάτι.


Δεν λέω,  πείραζει το να ξέρεις ότι έδωσες 100% πάνω για να έχεις κάτι που κάποιος μπορεί να το έχει φθηνότερα,   Βαλσάμικο   :Razz:

----------


## xristosp

> Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.
> 
> Stathis_P, δεν εξήγησες τίποτα, υπεκφεύγεις. Πόσο θα πιάσει το πισάκι σου; 3, 4 κατοστάρικα; Βάζεις άλλο ένα και παίρνεις Mac mini ή μεταχειρισμένο iMac. Εσύ ψάχνεις φτηνό Mac, κι αφού δεν μπορείς να το βρεις καινούργιο, ψάχνεις τρόπους να παρακάμψεις την EULA και την προστασία που έχει βάλει η κατασκευάστρια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα [k] απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Τα ποπκορν μπήκαν στο μάτι.


Δε καταλαβαίνω τι σφάζεστε όλοι να πάρει mac το παιδί; υπήρξα και εγώ στη θέση του μέχρι να πάρω mac και μια χαρά έκανα τη δουλειά μου απλα μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο(βδομάδες) μέχρι να καταφέρω να το στήσω (και αυτό επειδή είχα ένα pc 3ετίας)

Εγώ θα σου συστήνω να το δοκιμάσεις και αφού το pc το αγόρασες και πριν ένα χρόνο (και είναι κρίμα να ξαναδώσεις λεφτα για υπολογιστή σε καταλαβαίνω) λογικά μετα την εγκατάσταση θα είσαι μια χαρά ή στη χειρότερη θα χρειαστείς να κάνεις μερικές μικροαλλαγες.
Macgiorgos δεν είναι crack, απλά ένα κατα κάποιο τρόπο emulation του firmware. 
Το μόνο παράνομο στην όλη διαδικασία είναι να κατεβάσεις απο torrent/rapidshare etc το Snow Leopard. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αγοράσεις το Snow Leopard που κάνει κάτι λιγότερο απο 30 ευρώ (έλεος) και να εφαρμόσεις τα patch πάνω σε αυτο. Έτσι θα είσαι *απολύτως* νόμιμος απλα δε θα καλύπτεσαι απο τις εγγυήσεις που δίνει η apple.

----------


## tolis_01

> Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.


- Το pc μου το πήρα 300 ευρω (βρίσκονται στην υπογραφή μου τα χαρακτηριστικά του) και δεν έχει ούτε πρόβλημα ψύξης ούτε θορύβου. Φυσικά, θα μπορούσε να είναι αρκετά καλύτερο, αλλά δεν ήθελα να διαθέσω άλλα χρήματα.
Με 30 ευρώ παραπάνω θα μπορούσα να πάρω έναν αξιοπρεπή διπύρηνο (pentium dual-core) επεξεργαστή, συν κάμποσα παραπάνω για επιπλέον 1 ή 3GB ram (οι τιμές τους αλλάζουν συνέχεια). Με 60-70 ευρώ βρίσκεις αρκετά ποιοτικά αθόρυβα 450άρια τροφοδοτικά. Απλά προσωπικά δεν μου χρειαζόντουσαν οι παραπάνω επιδόσεις.
- Το tower το βάζεις όπου θέλεις. Είτε κάτω απ'το γραφείο, είτε από πάνω.
- Στην αισθητική δεν δίνω βάση. Είτε pc είναι, είτε mac, είτε η προσωποποίηση των γκρέμλινς, εγώ μέσα στην οθόνη θα κοιτάω.

Δεν καταφέρνεις να δικαιολογήσεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο έσκασες 1.200 ευρώ για να κάνεις δουλειές οι οποίες κοστολογούνται το πολύ 500  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Macgiorgos δεν είναι crack, απλά ένα κατα κάποιο τρόπο emulation του firmware. 
> Το μόνο παράνομο στην όλη διαδικασία είναι να κατεβάσεις απο torrent/rapidshare etc το Snow Leopard. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αγοράσεις το Snow Leopard που κάνει κάτι λιγότερο απο 30 ευρώ (έλεος) και να εφαρμόσεις τα patch πάνω σε αυτο. Έτσι θα είσαι *απολύτως* νόμιμος απλα δε θα καλύπτεσαι απο τις εγγυήσεις που δίνει η apple.


α) Το nickname μου είναι macgiorgosgr.
β) Είναι τρόπος εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας λογισμικού και είναι παράνομο. Την άδεια χρήσης αγοράζεις, όχι το λογισμικό. Εγγύηση ΟΥΤΩΣ Ή ΆΛΛΩΣ δεν υπάρχει για λογισμικό.
γ) Από τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ: Απαγορεύονται τα μηνύματα για παράνομο λογισμικό, λογισμικό εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας, ή αναφέρονται σε παράνομη απόκτηση προστατευμένου περιεχόμενου.
δ) Τα ίδια έλεγε κι η Psystar, την ξέρετε; Τελικά το δικαστήριο άλλα αποφάσισε. Για κάντε ένα πείραμα με καμιά ελληνική Psystarιά να δούμε τί θα πουν και τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια.

Τα ποπκόρν τελειώνουν, πάω να φέρω cheetos.

----------


## sonic

Το λειτουργικό είναι η μισή δουλειά σε ένα μακ, καλώς ή κακώς είναι πακέτο το λειτουργικό το υλισμικό, μπορεί να παίξει, αλλά πως και τι θα κάνει...

Βάλε λίνουξ να είσαι και εξασφαλισμένος ότι θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει.

----------


## Stathis_P

> Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.
> 
> Stathis_P, δεν εξήγησες τίποτα, υπεκφεύγεις. Πόσο θα πιάσει το πισάκι σου; 3, 4 κατοστάρικα; Βάζεις άλλο ένα και παίρνεις Mac mini ή μεταχειρισμένο iMac. Εσύ ψάχνεις φτηνό Mac, κι αφού δεν μπορείς να το βρεις καινούργιο, ψάχνεις τρόπους να παρακάμψεις την EULA και την προστασία που έχει βάλει η κατασκευάστρια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα [k] απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Τα ποπκορν μπήκαν στο μάτι.





> α) Το nickname μου είναι macgiorgosgr.
> 
> Τα ποπκόρν τελειώνουν, πάω να φέρω cheetos.


Τελικα ισως ειναι θεμα υποκειμενικο.Ναι κ εγω θελω ενα συστημα κομψο χωρις περιττα καλωδια,και ενα συστημα που να ειναι πιο σταθερο,αλλα ο καθενας μπορει αυτα τα συν να τα κοστολογει διαφορετικα.Και μπορει να βαζει πλην περισσοτερα απο οτι τα συν του μακ...αλλοι μπορει και καθολουΕγω παντως για τα συν του μακ να εδινα κατι τις παραπανω,αλλα τα κοστολογω αρκετα χαμηλοτερα απο οτι η apple.Τελος παντων,ειναι θεμα που ισως δεν τελειωνει ευκολα και θα επρεπε να ειχε και τιτλο τυπου "mac vs pc".

Μacgiorgosgr μαλλον μου φαινεται οτι δεν σε προτρεπει κανεις να φας ποπ κορν/cheetos δεν ξερω κ γω τι,αλλα το επιδιωκεις.Οχι δεν το λεω να δωσω συνεχεια στις προκλησεις σου,να ακουσω γνωμες θελω οχι να συμμετεχω σε αντιπαραθεσεις,απλα βλεπω οτι γραφεις με πολυ ειρωνικο υφος.Εστω και 1000 δικια να εχεις,δεν πρεπει να εισαι τοσο αυταρχικος...Προσπαθησε να χρησιμοποιησεις τις σωστες τροπους πειθους αν θες να περασεις την αποψη σου,με την αυταρχικοτητα και την ειρωνεια προς τα μελη δεν πετυχαινεις τιποτα....Το πισακι μου λοιπον οταν εγινε η αγορα του ηταν τουλαχιστον 2 φορες πιο ισχυρος απο εναν τουλαχιστον 2 φορες πιο ακριβο mac.Επομενως υπαρχουν και pc,οχι πισακια.Που υπεκφευγω;Εξηγησα τον απλο λογο που δεν παιρνω προς το παρων mac αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατανοηση.Το θεμα του φορουμ δεν ειναι γιατι δεν αγοραζω mac,γι αυτο και δεν λεω επανελημενως το λογο αυτο.Ας τον πω ομως αλλη μια:Φρεσκο pc,ταπης και ψυχραιμος.







> Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αγοράσεις το Snow Leopard που κάνει κάτι λιγότερο απο 30 ευρώ (έλεος) και να εφαρμόσεις τα patch πάνω σε αυτο. Έτσι θα είσαι *απολύτως* νόμιμος απλα δε θα καλύπτεσαι απο τις εγγυήσεις που δίνει η apple.


Δεν ηξερα οτι γινεται κατι τετοιο...Ο macgiorgosgr λεει οτι νομιμοτητα δεν παιζει...τελικα τι παιζει;




> Το λειτουργικό είναι η μισή δουλειά σε ένα μακ, καλώς ή κακώς είναι πακέτο το λειτουργικό το υλισμικό, μπορεί να παίξει, αλλά πως και τι θα κάνει...
> 
> Βάλε λίνουξ να είσαι και εξασφαλισμένος ότι θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει.


Το ψηνω,απλα θελω να μου φυγει και αυτη η περιεργεια πρωτα...πως μπορει να λειτουργουν σε pc αυτα τα μακ!Στην τελικη το πιο σημαντικο προβλημα με τα λινουξ ειναι οτι δεν παιζει να εχουν τις εφαργμογες που χρησιμοποιω κυριως...Αν βρεθει καποια λυση με αυτο τοτε κομπλε.

----------


## xristosp

> β) Είναι τρόπος εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας λογισμικού και είναι παράνομο. Την άδεια χρήσης αγοράζεις, όχι το λογισμικό. Εγγύηση ΟΥΤΩΣ Ή ΆΛΛΩΣ δεν υπάρχει για λογισμικό.
> γ) Από τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ: Απαγορεύονται τα μηνύματα για παράνομο λογισμικό, λογισμικό εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας, ή αναφέρονται σε παράνομη απόκτηση προστατευμένου περιεχόμενου.
> δ) Τα ίδια έλεγε κι η Psystar, την ξέρετε; Τελικά το δικαστήριο άλλα αποφάσισε. Για κάντε ένα πείραμα με καμιά ελληνική Psystarιά να δούμε τί θα πουν και τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια.


Δε μπορώ να διακρίνω κανένα _τρόπο εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας λογισμικού_ όπως λες και εσυ. Άμα έχεις βρει κάτι να μας το παραθέσεις.
Μάλλον δεν έχεις ακουστά για το EFI Emulation το οποίο συμβαίνει και όχι δε σπάει καμια προστασία ούτε serial κτλπ που ώς χρήστης macintosh θα όφειλες να ξέρεις οτι τίποτα απο όλα αυτα δεν υπάρχει στο λειτουργικό σύστημα της Apple ανέκαθεν. 
Ξέρω πολύ καλα τους όρους χρήσης του Φορουμ και δε τους παρέβηκα, σταματα να κανεις το μπαμπούλα υπάρχουν και οι moderators για αυτο.
Κυνήγησαν τη psystar επειδή πωλούσε το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα. Δε θυμάμαι να έκαναν καμια εχθρική κίνηση προς το hackintosh αυτο καθ' αυτο ούτε και σε κανένα χρήστη.

----------


## akazamias

Παιδιά νομίζω οτι το θέμα ξέφυγε λίγο.
Το μόνο που ήθελα να κάνω εγώ ήταν να βοηθήσω όσους θέλουν να βάλουν mac στο pc τους.
Προσωπικά το θεωρώ πολύ καλό project και επειδή μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με πειράγματα το έκανα.
Ούτε για να παρανομήσω ούτε για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.
Επίσης ήθελα να δω πώς είναι το λειτουργικό και εαν μου κάνει για την προσωπική μου χρήση με σκοπό να πάρω ένα αν με καλύπτει. Και όπως ξέρετε δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να βρείς ένα mac και να δοκιμάσεις.
Αυτά και ελπίζω να μην προσέβαλα κανένα.

υγ. με καλύπτει απόλυτα και πολύ σύντομα θα αγοράσω mac

----------


## geo71

Μια χαρά θεματάκι είναι και δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να κλειδωθεί. Εμπειρίες ανταλλάσονται και τρόποι βοήθεας μεταξύ των μελών. Να συμφωνήσω ότι με ένα google-it μπορείς να βρείς πολλά για αυτό αλλά γιατί να μην αξιοποιηθεί και η γνώση της κοινότητα σε ένα θέμα, που θα μπορούσε να διαβαστεί ανεξάρτητα από το τι επιτρέπει η Apple σαν EULA. 


*Spoiler:*




			Με βάση του τι απαγορεύεται, ακόμα και το θέμα του bittorent θα έπρεπε να κοπεί αφού χρησιμοποιείται για "παράνομη απόκτηση προστατευμένου περιεχόμενου"...

----------


## cranky

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, σαν άσχετος, ρε παιδιά ;;

Καλώς ή κακώς, εύκολα ή δύσκολα, τα MacOS, μπαίνουν σε πισί.
Το αντίθετο, μπορεί να γίνει ;;

Να μπούν, δηλαδή, τα Win7 σε Mac ;;   :What..?:

----------


## prodromosfan

επισημα (και νομιμα κατα την apple)
μπαινουν τα windows xp και vista
μεσω parallels & bootcamp.

τα 7 μπαίνουν ανεπισημα, 
μου φαινεται ο manosdoc είχε βαλει 7 σε ενα mac φιλου του.

θα ψαξω να βρω το ποστ.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352000

----------


## cranky

Εντάξει, μου απάντησες.
Απλώς, δεν είχα ιδέα επι του θέματος.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sonic

Σχετικά με αυτό που αναφέρθηκε για την δοκιμή, για να δοκιμάσει κανείς ένα Apple αν δεν έχει κάποιος φίλος, μπορεί να κάνει ότι έκανα και εγώ, να πηγαίνει στα μαγαζία και να παίζει με τα προϊόντα.

Με απασχολούσε που δεν είχε δεξί αριστερό κλίκ στο τρακπαντ (χαζό το ξέρω), και πώς είναι η χρηστικότητα αν δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα, δοκίμαζα κάτι, μου λυνόταν η απορία, είχα κάποια άλλη, ξανά πήγαινα.

----------


## euklidis

> Fanboy; Ποσώς! Το βρωμόπισο αποτελεί το 80% των PC. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Όλοι θέλουν το φτηνό "κουμπιούτερ", χωρίς να τους νοιάζει ούτε η αισθητική ούτε η ψύξη, ούτε ο θόρυβος. Το κουτί λοιπόν είναι αυτό με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος, μια άσχημη γκουμούτσα που κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν το βάζεις στο γραφείο σου να το καμαρώνεις, το θάβεις από κάτω, να μην το βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να μη σου παίρνει τ' αυτιά. Στο πάτωμα, νομοτελειακά μαζεύει σκόνη, περισσότερη από όσο ένα όμορφο μηχάνημα που βρίσκεται πάνω στο γραφείο. Νάτο λοιπόν το βρωμόπισο.


To pc το περνεις για να δουλεψεις οχι για να το εχεις και να το διχνεις στους φιλους σου. Ελα δες το pc το δικο μου το οποιο ειναι αθορυβο και φοραει i7 πανω και πες μου. συνολικα πηγε 1300 ευρωπουλα και εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις απο τα περισσοτερα mac. Και το 1/3 της τιμης. τωρα αν λες οτι πρεπει να σκαμε ολοι 4000+ ευρω για να εχουμε κατι "pretty" ε κατσε και σκαστα, με πολυ λιγοτερα περνεις πανεμορφα κουτια, με αψογη ψυξη και αθορυβα.

----------


## tjetri

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι, σαν άσχετος, ρε παιδιά ;;
> 
> Καλώς ή κακώς, εύκολα ή δύσκολα, τα MacOS, μπαίνουν σε πισί.
> Το αντίθετο, μπορεί να γίνει ;;
> 
> Να μπούν, δηλαδή, τα Win7 σε Mac ;;


Ναι, εχω βαλει εγω τα Win7 με parallel desktops..

----------


## cranky

> Ναι, εχω βαλει εγω τα Win7 με *parallel desktops*..


Κάτι σαν dual boot, δηλαδή ;;

----------


## akazamias

> Σχετικά με αυτό που αναφέρθηκε για την δοκιμή, για να δοκιμάσει κανείς ένα Apple αν δεν έχει κάποιος φίλος, μπορεί να κάνει ότι έκανα και εγώ, να πηγαίνει στα μαγαζία και να παίζει με τα προϊόντα.


Φίλε μου απο τον τρόπο που γράφω σε όλα τα Post μου καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για κόντρα. Απλά εμένα δεν θα με κάλυπτε μία δοκιμή 5-10-15 λεπτών σε ένα κατάστημα για να καταλάβω αν ένα σύστημα με καλύπτει στις ανάγκες μου. Θα χρειαζόταν πολύ περισσότερος χρόνος και "σκάλισμα" σε βάθος ενός λειτουργικού για να βεβαιωθώ.

Φιλικά

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> Σχετικά με αυτό που αναφέρθηκε για την δοκιμή, για να δοκιμάσει κανείς ένα Apple αν δεν έχει κάποιος φίλος, μπορεί να κάνει ότι έκανα και εγώ, να πηγαίνει στα μαγαζία και να παίζει με τα προϊόντα.
> 
> Με απασχολούσε που δεν είχε δεξί αριστερό κλίκ στο τρακπαντ (χαζό το ξέρω), και πώς είναι η χρηστικότητα αν δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα, δοκίμαζα κάτι, μου λυνόταν η απορία, είχα κάποια άλλη, ξανά πήγαινα.


εεεε.... ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν έχει αριστερό κλικ, Και αριστερό έχει και δεξί έχει πλήρως προγραμματιζόμενα  :Wink:

----------


## xristosp

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι, σαν άσχετος, ρε παιδιά ;;
> 
> Καλώς ή κακώς, εύκολα ή δύσκολα, τα MacOS, μπαίνουν σε πισί.
> Το αντίθετο, μπορεί να γίνει ;;
> 
> Να μπούν, δηλαδή, τα Win7 σε Mac ;;


Το έχω κάνει κ εγώ παρεπιπτόντως και όχι με parallels αλλα με bootcamp (dualboot) που τρέχει κατα κάποιο τρόπο natively

----------


## sonic

> εεεε.... ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν έχει αριστερό κλικ, Και αριστερό έχει και δεξί έχει πλήρως προγραμματιζόμενα


Τώρα το ξέρω, αλλά όταν βλέπεις το τρακπαντ που είναι ένα μεγάλο κουμπί, ερχόμενος από παράθυρα, σου δημιουργείται μια απορία. 

Και όπως είπα, δεν είχα πιάσει μήλο (εκτός από ipod/iphone) ποτέ, και αν είναι να μου βγεί η πίστη να κάνω απλά πράματα τότε... αλλά τελικά είναι αρκετά πιο απλά από όσο περίμενα. :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: sonic πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε μου απο τον τρόπο που γράφω σε όλα τα Post μου καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για κόντρα. Απλά εμένα δεν θα με κάλυπτε μία δοκιμή 5-10-15 λεπτών σε ένα κατάστημα για να καταλάβω αν ένα σύστημα με καλύπτει στις ανάγκες μου. Θα χρειαζόταν πολύ περισσότερος χρόνος και "σκάλισμα" σε βάθος ενός λειτουργικού για να βεβαιωθώ.
> 
> Φιλικά


Δεκτόν, εμένα με ένοιαζε να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Office άνετα, και πιο συγκεκριμένα το excel, από εκεί και πέρα θέλω απλά να δουλεύει, πράμα που κάνει μια χαρά.

----------


## Stathis_P

Παιδια απο οτι βλεπω να βρω μακ δυσκολο και θα μου παρει χρονο...να κοιταξω μηπως αγορασω κανα αυθεντικο dvd?Γιατι αν οντως κανει 30 ευρω δεν εχω και προβλημα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Δε μπορώ να διακρίνω κανένα _τρόπο εξουδετέρωσης προστασίας λογισμικού_ όπως λες και εσυ. Άμα έχεις βρει κάτι να μας το παραθέσεις.
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις ακουστά για το EFI Emulation το οποίο συμβαίνει και όχι δε σπάει καμια προστασία ούτε serial κτλπ που ώς χρήστης macintosh θα όφειλες να ξέρεις οτι τίποτα απο όλα αυτα δεν υπάρχει στο λειτουργικό σύστημα της Apple ανέκαθεν. 
> Ξέρω πολύ καλα τους όρους χρήσης του Φορουμ και δε τους παρέβηκα, σταματα να κανεις το μπαμπούλα υπάρχουν και οι moderators για αυτο.
> Κυνήγησαν τη psystar επειδή πωλούσε το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα. Δε θυμάμαι να έκαναν καμια εχθρική κίνηση προς το hackintosh αυτο καθ' αυτο ούτε και σε κανένα χρήστη.


Ως χρήστης Macintosh, ξέρω τί υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει. Μόνος σου το λες, EFI emulation. Υπάρχει κλείδωμα έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα ότι τρέχει σε αυθεντικό Apple μηχάνημα και όχι όπου να'ναι. Είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται BootCD στην εγκατάσταση, είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο πατσάρεται το σύστημα, είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο είχαν βγει τα USB EFI, είναι ο λόγος που ακόμα και μητρικές με EFI δεν παίζουν, είναι ο λόγος που γινόταν σμπαράλια μετά από update. Πώς να το κάνουμε, είναι κλείδωμα, είναι προστασία.
Το Logic Audio επί εποχής Emagic και έκδοσης 7 από Apple δεν είχε ποτέ σειριακό, εντούτοις είχε dongle. Τα dongle emulator που κυκλοφορούσαν (software και hardware) ήταν νόμιμα; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## xristosp

> Ως χρήστης Macintosh, ξέρω τί υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει. Μόνος σου το λες, EFI emulation. Υπάρχει κλείδωμα έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα ότι τρέχει σε αυθεντικό Apple μηχάνημα και όχι όπου να'ναι.





> Πώς να το κάνουμε, είναι κλείδωμα, είναι προστασία.


Μάλιστα το ακούσαμε και αυτό.... το efi είναι μορφή κλειδώματος... Επειδή δε μ αρέσει να επαναλαμβάνομαι και να λογομαχώ χωρίς κανενα νόημα πήγαινε πρώτα μάθε τι είναι το Extensible Firmware Interface και μετα τα ξαναλέμε.



> Είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται BootCD στην εγκατάσταση


Δε χρησιμοποιείται boot cd στην εγκατάσταση, βάλε το γνήσιο cd του Mac OS X να δείς που θα bootάρει



> είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο πατσάρεται το σύστημα


σίγουρα δε θα διαφωνήσω αυτο δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι ειναι και παράνομο, ένα πραγμα σαν το virtualization ειναι.




> Το Logic Audio επί εποχής Emagic και έκδοσης 7 από Apple δεν είχε ποτέ σειριακό, εντούτοις είχε dongle. Τα dongle emulator που κυκλοφορούσαν (software και hardware) ήταν νόμιμα; Δεν νομίζω.


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο μή συγκρίνουμε ανόμια πράγματα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Μάλιστα το ακούσαμε και αυτό.... το efi είναι μορφή κλειδώματος... Επειδή δε μ αρέσει να επαναλαμβάνομαι και να λογομαχώ χωρίς κανενα νόημα πήγαινε πρώτα μάθε τι είναι το Extensible Firmware Interface και μετα τα ξαναλέμε.
> 
> Δε χρησιμοποιείται boot cd στην εγκατάσταση, βάλε το γνήσιο cd του Mac OS X να δείς που θα bootάρει
> 
> σίγουρα δε θα διαφωνήσω αυτο δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι ειναι και παράνομο, ένα πραγμα σαν το virtualization ειναι.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο μή συγκρίνουμε ανόμια πράγματα.


“As for Macs - ALL Intel Macs come with a TPM chip and Apple uses it for OS DRM. All Macs have an Apple specific private key preinstalled into their TPM which the TPM KEXT checks against a public key to ensure that the computer is a legitimate Apple computer. This is the main reason (drivers aside) that regular PCs - even ones with a TPM - can't just run MacOS X out of the box.”

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/TPM

----------


## sdikr

Τότε θα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται (ξανά)  και το jailbreak,

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Μάλιστα το ακούσαμε και αυτό.... το efi είναι μορφή κλειδώματος... Επειδή δε μ αρέσει να επαναλαμβάνομαι και να λογομαχώ χωρίς κανενα νόημα πήγαινε πρώτα μάθε τι είναι το Extensible Firmware Interface και μετα τα ξαναλέμε.


Αχέμ. Δες τί πόσταρε ο DrEthernet πιο πάνω και θα καταλάβεις το λάθος σου.




> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο μή συγκρίνουμε ανόμια πράγματα.


Πώς δεν έχει σχέση; Αγόρασες το Logic Audio, κανονικά, και θες να το τρέξεις σε δύο υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα. Δεν έχεις πειράξει το λογισμικό, δεν είναι [k], η εταιρεία έχει πληρωθεί κανονικά. Το μόνο που σε αποτρέπει είναι η άδεια χρήσης και το κλείδωμα που "βλέπει" το dongle, ίδια περίπτωση με το Snow Leopard που σε αποτρέπει η άδεια χρήσης και το κλείδωμα που "βλέπει" το TPM. Για πες.

Φουντούνια.

----------


## DaveMurray

φίλε akazamias, στον "οδηγό" σου, παρέλειψες να μας πεις αν παίζει με amd, όπως και επίσης, απέκρυψες να μας πεις, πως το παρών, δεν είναι ακριβώς retail όπως γράφεις.....

γιατί....;

λες για ahci.... αν ήταν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ retail, η φάση, όλα τα "hackintosh", θα μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν raid.....

Ουδέποτε υπήρξε τρόπος, για να λειτουργήσει είτε σε intel, είτε σε amd υπολογιστές το raid....

ενώ....το raid, στο full retail macosx στα apple pc's δουλεύει.....

άρα σημαίνει πως κάτι "συμβαίνει" για να παίξεί πρέπει να χρειάζεται μόνο ahci....

Όπως επίσης, η χρήση του BootCD, τι σου λέει....; πατσάρισμα του bootloader, η χρησιμοποιήση άλλου bootloader.... 

ΟΥΑΟΥ, πωπω retail που βλέπουν τα μάτια μου....

τίγκα στο emulation και στα πατσάκια είναι και το "δικό" σου.... δεν διαφέρει από τα άλλα τα εκτρώματα ideneb, leo4all, και άλλες (να μην πω ακριβώς τι) hacked distributions.....(και ως τούτου, ο σέρνων εαυτόν, σωθήτο  :ROFL:   :Laughing: )

Άσχετο

α ρε PureDarwin, πότε θα τελειώσεις.........

----------


## prodromosfan

> Άσχετο
> 
> α ρε PureDarwin, πότε θα τελειώσεις.........



ποτέ, 
μου φαινεται οτι εγκαταληφθηκε σαν project

----------


## DaveMurray

δεν έχει εγκαταληφθεί.....  :Wink: 

μπες στο freenode να δεις και μόνος σου  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## akazamias

> φίλε akazamias, στον "οδηγό" σου, παρέλειψες να μας πεις αν παίζει με amd, όπως και επίσης, απέκρυψες να μας πεις, πως το παρών, δεν είναι ακριβώς retail όπως γράφεις.....
> 
> γιατί....;
> 
> λες για ahci.... αν ήταν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ retail, η φάση, όλα τα "hackintosh", θα μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν raid.....
> 
> Ουδέποτε υπήρξε τρόπος, για να λειτουργήσει είτε σε intel, είτε σε amd υπολογιστές το raid....
> 
> ενώ....το raid, στο full retail macosx στα apple pc's δουλεύει.....
> ...


-Δεν παρέλειψα να πω για AMD απλά έγραψα για αυτά που εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει, δηλαδή σε Intel Chipset / P5W DH Deluxe motherboard.

- Με το BootCD δεν καταλαβαίνω τί πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Ξεκινάς απλά και μόνο για να μπορέσει να διαβάσει το Snow Leopard DVD. Δε το ξαναχρησιμοποιείς μολις Bootαρεις απο SL και φτιάξεις το chameleon boot που είναι και το κανονικό για MAC. Ναι κάνεις emulate μια φορά απλα και μόνο για να το διαβάσει και να ξεκινήσει η εγκατάσταση. Ποτέ ξανά.

-To Παρόν είναι εγκατάσταση από Retail Snow Leopard DVD (αντίθετα με τα hacked distributions) και τα patch που αναφέρεσαι έχουν να κάνουν με το Hardware, δεν έχει Patchαριστεί κάτι στο λειτουργικό, Εγκατάσταση λοιπόν απο Retail DVD και μετά κάνεις ότι θές πάνω στο λειτουργικό όπως σε οποιαδήποτε εγκατάσταση οποιουδήποτε λειτουργικού. Πως είναι retail με τη δική σου λογική μία εγκατάσταση Win7 αν δεν κρατήσουμε τους drivers της microsoft και περάσουμε μετά πχ το τελευταίο Detonator;

-Αν νομίζεις ότι η εγκατάσταση αυτή έχει καμία σχέση με ideneb, leo4all, kallyway κλπ προφανώς και οι απόψεις μας διαφέρουν

-Για τα updates δε σχολίασες κάτι. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις Combo update σε kally, iatkos, ideneb κλπ και να παίξει όπως έπαιξε εδω (αν θές δες και το screenshot "10.6.3" είναι με κατευθείαν update απο Apple)

-Αν δεν το δοκίμασες πώς είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι θα σέρνεται;; Μετά απο πολούς τρόπους που δοκίμασα να περάσω Snow Leopard, Leopard Σε PC κατέληξα οτι αυτός είχε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και με το λιγότερο Effort. Αν ήταν τόσο κακό να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να βοηθήσω όσους ήθελαν να κάνουν κάτι παρόμοιο ζητώ συγχνώμη - Δε θα επαναληφθεί. Μάλλον ήταν λάθος μου να πιστεύω οτι ο ρόλος ενός Forum είναι να βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο.

Φιλικά

----------


## DaveMurray

Και θα επαναλάβω.....

Το raid γιατί δεν παίζει....; περίεργο για "retail" έκδοση  :Razz: 

Τίγκα στο emulation και στο σούρσιμο φίλε... μας τα είπανε και άλλοι αυτά.....  :Wink: 

Μόνο το PureDarwin θα μας σώσει, αν γουστάρουμε Darwin λειτουργικό.... και με Window Managers, σαν και αυτούς που έχουμε συνηθίσει, και στην τελική, γιατί όχι, και KDE 4/Gnome....

Tα MacPorts κάνουν γ@@@@τη δουλειά, και δεν θες κάτι άλλο.... Ροκάρεις με Darwin  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πολύς τσαμπουκάς και δεν βλέπω το λόγο. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι το εξής:

- Η Apple λέει ότι για να δουλέψεις το Mac OS πρέπει να το εγκαταστήσεις σε mac.
- Βέβαια μπορείς να το αγοράσεις και χωρίς να έχεις mac. Αυτό όμως που αγοράζεις είναι η άδεια χρήσης του λογισμικού κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες (τις οποίες αποδέχεσαι αγοράζοντας το - να το βάλεις σε mac κλπ)
- Βάζοντας το σε pc παραβιάζεις την συμφωνία σου με την Apple. Άρα λογικά και η apple μπορεί (αν έχει την δυνατότητα) να σου blockaρει το λειτουργικό

Το μόνο που δεν μου κολλάει στο παραπάνω σενάριο είναι το ότι έχεις αγοράσει το λογισμικό και ότι όλοι οι πειραματισμοί που κάνεις είναι για ιδία χρήση (δεν ξέρω τι λέει η ελληνική νομοθεσία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις)

----------


## akazamias

> Και θα επαναλάβω.....
> 
> Το raid γιατί δεν παίζει....; περίεργο για "retail" έκδοση 
> 
> Τίγκα στο emulation και στο σούρσιμο φίλε... μας τα είπανε και άλλοι αυτά..... 
> )


Λοιπόν φίλε μου επειδή γράφεις συνέχεια για Raid είπα να το δοκιμάσω να δώ αν δουλεύει. Το P5W DH Deluxe έχει 3 modes για τα IDE/DATA. 

1. Standard IDE   --> Δεν πάιζει Snow Leopard
2. AHCI               --> Δουλεύει Κανονικά
3. Raid                --> Επίσης (!) Δουλεύει κανονικά

Λάθος μου που δεν είχα δοκιμάσει και το RAID, απλά είχα ποστάρει Settings  που δουλευαν σε εμένα και το  RAID  δε με απασχολούσε τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.
Να σου θυμίσω όμως οτι σε πιο πάνω post  σου έλεγες:

"λες για ahci.... αν ήταν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ retail, η φάση, όλα τα "hackintosh", θα μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν raid.....
Ουδέποτε υπήρξε τρόπος, για να λειτουργήσει είτε σε intel, είτε σε amd υπολογιστές το raid....
ενώ....το raid, στο full retail macosx στα apple pc's δουλεύει....."

Τώρα λοιπόν που λύσαμε και αυτό θα ήθελες να πούμε κάτι άλλο για "emulation και  σούρσιμο" ;

----------


## stelios4711

Η Apple δεν θέλει να βάλουμε το λειτουργικό της σε PC το καταλάβαμε αυτό 
Κανένας νόμος του Ελληνικού κράτους δεν μας απαγορεύει να το κάνουμε μια και δεν παρακάμπτουμε καμιά προστασία του λειτουργικού 
Αντί να συνεχίσετε τις ανώφελες αντιπαραθέσεις δεν συνεχίζουμε το νήμα κάνοντας τη συζήτηση ποιό χρήσιμη;

Ξέρει κανείς τελικά με ποιόν τρόπο καίμε ένα .dmg αρχείο σε περιβάλλον windows ;
Αρκεί να το μετονομάσουμε σε .iso;

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν εννοει αυτό το raid.




> Κ
> Μόνο το PureDarwin θα μας σώσει, αν γουστάρουμε Darwin λειτουργικό.... και με Window Managers, σαν και αυτούς που έχουμε συνηθίσει, και στην τελική, γιατί όχι, και KDE 4/Gnome....
> 
> Tα MacPorts κάνουν γ@@@@τη δουλειά, και δεν θες κάτι άλλο.... Ροκάρεις με Darwin


τη μοιρα του Opendarwin θα εχει και αυτό.
Δεν νομιζω να το δουμε ποτέ, 
γιατι πολύ απλά, όταν το ολοκληρωσουν, πλέον δεν θα εχει νοημα και καθολου σχεση με το MacOS που θα τρεχει στους mac.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξέρει κανείς τελικά με ποιόν τρόπο καίμε ένα .dmg αρχείο σε περιβάλλον windows ;
> Αρκεί να το μετονομάσουμε σε .iso;


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dmg+to+iso

magic iso, και δωρεάν και καλό.  :One thumb up:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Κανένας νόμος του Ελληνικού κράτους δεν μας απαγορεύει να το κάνουμε μια και δεν παρακάμπτουμε καμιά προστασία του λειτουργικού


Wow! Ξεκίνα τη Ψήσταρ στην Ελλάδα! Ξέρεις τί φράγκα θα βγάλεις; Καλού κακού συμβουλέψου κι ένα δικηγόρο, όπως και έναν πραγματικό τεχνικό υπολογιστών.

----------


## sonic

Το λειτουργικό όπως έχω ξανάπει είναι η μισή δουλειά, είναι πολύ απλό και ελάχιστα παραμετροποιήσιμο σε σχέση με Λινουξ (λ.χ.), οπότε δεν νομίζω να ικανοποιήσει.

Είναι ομορφούλι και εύχρηστο, αλλά οι ποιό πολλοί θα ξενερώσουν γιατί δεν έχει "κουμπάκια".

Το ποιό ωραίο είναι ότι δουλεύει out of the box, και έχει καλοδουλεμένα gestures αν το έχεις σε λαπτοπ.

----------


## geo71

Σε vmware που το έβαλα έπαιξε μια χαρά, ήταν μια έκδοση της iDeneb. Βέβαια πέρασε πολύς καιρός από τότε αλλά οι εντυπώσεις που μου άφησε ήταν καλές, ίσως εκτός vmware να είναι πιο γρήγορο. 

Γενικά μιλώντας, όλα αυτα τα projects διαφήμιση κάνουν στην Apple και κάποιοι μπορεί να γίνουν και πελάτες της. Σαν χρήστης που με pc και windows είμαι καλλυμένος, δεν με πολυαπασχολεί τόσο η νομιμότητα του θέματος αφού περιορίζεται σε καθαρά πειραματικό στάδιο. Δεν με ενοχλεί η διακίνηση εμπειριών και οι εναλλακτικοί τρόποι χρήσης ενός OS, τουναντίον το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Stathis_P

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dmg+to+iso
> 
> magic iso, και δωρεάν και καλό.


Ωραιος...ελπιζω να ειναι αξιοπιστο,για να δουμε...

Μολις εβαλα linux(ubuntu 10) μετα απο πολυ καιρο σε σωστο πλεον pc(προηγουμενη φορα που εβαλα ηταν στον παλιο μου ταλαιπωρο) ,δεν ξετρελαθηκα κιολας....μου φαινεται μαλιστα οτι σε μερικους τομεις υστερει εναντι των windows,οπως στην αναπαραγωγη mkv αρχειων(720 pixel).Τους drivers της καρτας τους εχω περασει.Τελος παντων δεν με πειραζει, εφοσον δεν το πολυεψηνα λογω των εφαρμογων που θελω και δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες. 
Μενει να καψω το leopard και να μπω επιτελους στο ζουμι...

----------


## Stathis_P

Τελικα δεν ειναι δωρεαν....οταν το ανοιγω μου λεει οτι ειναι trial ωερσιον και οτι θελει 30 $ για την αγορα...δεν αγοραζω το αυθεντικο καλυτερα...Στο trial οταν παω να ανοιξω το dmg για να το καψω παρολο που μου το βγαζει στο παραθυρο του browse,μετα μου λεει οτι "δεν μπορει να βρει το αρχειο,ή δεν ειναι εικονικο αρχειο cd." .Μαλλον λογω trial θα ανοιγει μονο cd ...κριμα,στο ψαξιμο παλι για 5λεπτη δουλεια σε mac!

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν το εχω πληρωσει κι ομως δουλευει σε μενα.

----------


## Stathis_P

To magic disc ειναι freeware...το οποιο magic disc ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο του daemon tools,δεν καιει dvd,το magic iso θελει register!Το κατεβασα απο την επισημη σελιδα του προγραμματος και δεν εχει λινκ για full η demo,μονο μια εκδοση εχει (ξεχωρα απο τις παλαιοτερες) και μετα ζηταει ονομα και serial...το οποιο πρεπει να αγορασεις!Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν φταιει το demo για το μνμα που μου βγαζει γιατι ουτε cd image μου ανοιγει...μαλλον επειδη δοκιμασα σημερα κατι windows τα οποια ειναι χειροτερα κ απο 95...(τι θυμηθηκα...),ή γιατι ηταν λιγο παλαιοτερη η registered  εκδοση που χρησιμοποιησα.Θα κανω ενα φορματακι και θα ξαναδοκιμασω.

Και τελικα ουτε αυτο  εφταιγε...Εβαλα τα windows που ετρεχα κανονικα καιρο τωρα,κατεβασα και την τελευταια unregistered εκδοση  και μου ανοιγει κανονικα τα εικονικα dvd αλλα δεν μου ανοιγει το dmg και μου βγαζει αυτο το μνμ...Στην σελιδα λεει οτι η τελευταια εκδοση σχετιζεται με τα περισσοτερα(οχι ολα) τα dmg αρχεια,συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του snow leopard OS X 10.5 .Εγω εχω το 10.6 και δεν μου το ανοιγει...

----------


## DaveMurray

> Λοιπόν φίλε μου επειδή γράφεις συνέχεια για Raid είπα να το δοκιμάσω να δώ αν δουλεύει. Το P5W DH Deluxe έχει 3 modes για τα IDE/DATA. 
> 
> 1. Standard IDE   --> Δεν πάιζει Snow Leopard
> 2. AHCI               --> Δουλεύει Κανονικά
> 3. Raid                --> Επίσης (!) Δουλεύει κανονικά
> 
> Λάθος μου που δεν είχα δοκιμάσει και το RAID, απλά είχα ποστάρει Settings  που δουλευαν σε εμένα και το  RAID  δε με απασχολούσε τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.
> Να σου θυμίσω όμως οτι σε πιο πάνω post  σου έλεγες:
> 
> ...


screenshots από το boot proccess με hardware raid ενεργοποιημένο από το bios παρακαλώ....  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν εννοει αυτό το raid.
> 
> 
> τη μοιρα του Opendarwin θα εχει και αυτό.
> Δεν νομιζω να το δουμε ποτέ, 
> γιατι πολύ απλά, όταν το ολοκληρωσουν, πλέον δεν θα εχει νοημα και καθολου σχεση με το MacOS που θα τρεχει στους mac.


Μην είσαι απαισιόδοξος..... Αν είχαν κάποια μικρή βοήθεια από την Apple, σε κάποια θέματα που είναι εύκολα να λυθούν αν βάλει το χεράκι της πχ δεν γίνεται compile στο τάδε κομμάτι, και χρειάζεται patch για να παίξει ---> δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή διατείθεται ο πηγαίος κώδικος του Darwin ελεύθερα δωρεάν, θα μπορεί να γίνει και compile αυτούσιος....

Κατά καιρούς έχουν αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα με διάφορα στάδια που ενώ έπρεπε να γίνονται compile, η apple, φρόντισε να κάνει δύσκολη την "ζωή" της κοινότητας, με το να παραδώσει πηγαίο κώδικα, που απλά δύσκολα η εύκολα δεν γίνεται compile..... Αυτό είναι λιγάκι εμπαιγμός και για εμένα ανήθικο ως προς το Open Source License που διατείθεται....

Αν όλα αυτά τα εμπόδια δεν υπήρχαν, θα είχαμε το PureDarwin πιο σύντομα.... Τα παλικάρια, προσπαθούν να τα κάνουν όλα μόνοι τους, βρίσκοντας οι ίδιοι μόνοι τους προβλήματα, και παράγωντας δικό τους κώδικα...

Ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι, εγώ εύχομαι, να πάει καλά το project, γιατί θα έχει να επιδείξει ένα άλλο πρόσωπο, από το υπόλοιπα BSD ξαδερφάκια/αδερφάκια του... (free,open,dragonfly,net BSD...)

όσο για το OpenDarwin, το project αυτό ήταν affiliated με την Apple... Της Apple ήταν.... Πχ πως λέμε τώρα "fedora" που χρηματοδοτείται από την Redhat, και είναι "κοινοτικό", ενώ το "main" τους είναι το RHEL ; Κάτι τέτοιο ήταν και το OpenDarwin (εντελώς μπακάλικα....) Ε η Apple, αποφάσισε να παρατήσει την κοινότητα, να πάρει τους developers που δούλευαν στο OpenDarwin, και να τους βάλει να δουλεύουν στο MACOSX.... Και είπε:

εδώ είναι ο πηγαίος κώδικας, (αφού έβγαλε όλα τα ωραία evil πραγματάκια για να μην μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα compile) κάντε τον ότι θέλετε, binary compiled έκδοση σας βγάλαμε μέχρι Darwin 8.0, από εκεί και πέρα, σφάχτε το λαιμό σας, δεν μας καίγεται καρφί....

(φυσικά μιλάμε για το Darwin, όχι τα proprietary κομμάτια του MacOSX)

Ε το project αυτό (PureDarwin) αφού δεν είναι affiliated με κανέναν, και στηρίζεται μόνο από την κοινότητα και κανέναν άλλο, δεν νομίζω να έχει την τύχη του OpenDarwin.... Οι χρήστες, δεν παρατάνε τους άλλους χρήστες.... Οι εταιρείες το κάνουν....  :Wink: 

Edit: [ και μιας που είπες ότι δεν θα έχει σχέση με αυτό που τρέχει στους mac... Και φυσικά δεν θα έχει σχέση, αυτό έλειψε, να έχει σχέση (και δεν θα έπρεπε - οι ξεπατικωσούρες, μακριά από εμάς).... Το Darwin x86 θα είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με τα άλλα BSD/Unix συστήματα, πχ FreeBSD, η NetBSD, με τα MacPorts τους, και τους Window Μanager που επιθυμείς εσύ, X11, κτλ κτλ.... ]

----------


## akazamias

> screenshots από το boot proccess με hardware raid ενεργοποιημένο από το bios παρακαλώ....


Πες μου αν θες πως να το κανω αυτο και ευχαρίστως να το κανω post

Εκτός αν σου κάνει αυτό:

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/329...00609at801.png

Όπως Βλέπεις το αναγνωρίζει σαν : Intel ICH7-R SATA RAID Controller μέσα στο 10.6.3

----------


## typhoon

καλησπερα,μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι η εγκατασταση του mac os x 10.6.2 snow leopard ενω στην αρχη πηγε καλα στην εγκατασταση μου λεει οτι θελει 20 ωρες?ευχαριστω

----------


## DaveMurray

> Πες μου αν θες πως να το κανω αυτο και ευχαρίστως να το κανω post
> 
> Εκτός αν σου κάνει αυτό:
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/329...00609at801.png
> 
> Όπως Βλέπεις το αναγνωρίζει σαν : Intel ICH7-R SATA RAID Controller μέσα στο 10.6.3


με κινητό  :Smile: 

-----

ξέρεις πόσοι "drivers" και hacks υπάρχουν για να λένε ότι θέλεις εσύ...; Mέχρι και το όνομα του επεξεργαστή αλλάζεις  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καλησπερα,μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι η εγκατασταση του mac os x 10.6.2 snow leopard ενω στην αρχη πηγε καλα στην εγκατασταση μου λεει οτι θελει 20 ωρες?ευχαριστω


δεν είναι πιστεύω σωστή ένδειξη αυτή.... οι μετρητές στις εγκαταστάσεις δεν είναι ακριβείς για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.... Μην το πάρεις υπόψιν.... εκτός και αν όντως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και αργείς....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> με κινητό 
> 
> -----
> 
> ξέρεις πόσοι "drivers" και hacks υπάρχουν για να λένε ότι θέλεις εσύ...; Mέχρι και το όνομα του επεξεργαστή αλλάζεις


κούραση...  :Thumb down:

----------


## akazamias

> με κινητό 
> 
> -----
> 
> ξέρεις πόσοι "drivers" και hacks υπάρχουν για να λένε ότι θέλεις εσύ...; Mέχρι και το όνομα του επεξεργαστή αλλάζεις


Με δουλεύεις έτσι;; Δηλαδη ο σκοπός μου εδω μέσα είναι να κοροΐδεύω τον κόσμο και να βγάζω ψέυτικα screenshots. Τελος πάντων κουράστηκα. Και με κινητό να σου βγάλω θα πέις οτι έκανα edit με photoshop.... Λοιπόν αν κάποιος άλλος που πέρασε Snow Leopard σε αυτό το Motherboard θέλει να επιβεβαιώσει στο φίλο DaveMurray οτι ισχύουν αυτά που λεω ας το κάνει, εγώ απλά σταματάω εδω. Όπως είπα κουράστηκα και στη τελική ο αρχικός μου στόχος παραμένει να βοηθήσω αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι παρόμοιο με εμένα.

----------


## typhoon

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



δεν είναι πιστεύω σωστή ένδειξη αυτή.... οι μετρητές στις εγκαταστάσεις δεν είναι ακριβείς για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.... Μην το πάρεις υπόψιν.... εκτός και αν όντως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και αργείς....[/Q

τελικα ειχες δικιο.ηταν πλασματικο.μετα απο λιγο ελεγε 1 ωρα.αλλα μετα μου πεταξε μια ενδειξει η οποια ελεγε 
http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/5118/p6100332.jpg

τι σημενει αυτο?

----------


## DaveMurray

προφανώς, κάτι δεν έπαιξε σωστά στην προσπάθεια σου....

Πάνω δεξιά, στα μενού, υπάρχει επιλογή για logs.... δες τι δείχνει εκεί  :Smile: 

---

@zoup

και εγώ κουράστηκα, να κυκλοφορούν, και να αναπαράγουν ότι σαβούρα διαβάζουν και την πιστεύουν και την λένε και σε άλλους..... Αυτό δεν ισχύει που λέει το  παιδί με τον οδηγό του, και το raid.... 

@akazamias

επειδή το πήρες προωπικά, κτλ κτλ. Δεν έκρινε κάποιος την προσπάθεια σου, και γιατί το έκανες. Κανείς δεν σε μείωσε, ότι δεν βοήθησες κτκ κτλ. Βοήθησες.... Απλά κάποια από τα λεγόμενα σου, έχουν τρομερές ανακρίβειες, τι να κάνουμε.... να μην το πούμε, μήπως και νομίσεις ότι δεν εκτιμάμε την όποια βοήθεια, που ομολογουμένως έδωσες...;

*για την ιστορία, πήγα σε έναν φίλο, που έχει την ίδια μητρική με εσένα, και ακολουθήσαμε κατα γράμμα τον οδηγό σου.... έτσι ώστε να διαπιστώσω με τα μάτια μου, τα λεγόμενα σου περί full λειτουργίας hardware raid στο hakintosh.... δεν δούλεψε.... μάλλον θα είμαστε άσχετοι και οι δυο....

----

συμβουλή, μην αναπαράγετε, ότι σαβούρα διαβάζετε σε blogs (για hakintosh) και τα πιστεύετε.... τα 80% από αυτά αναληθείς....

----------


## akazamias

> @akazamias
> 
> επειδή το πήρες προωπικά, κτλ κτλ. Δεν έκρινε κάποιος την προσπάθεια σου, και γιατί το έκανες. Κανείς δεν σε μείωσε, ότι δεν βοήθησες κτκ κτλ. Βοήθησες.... Απλά κάποια από τα λεγόμενα σου, έχουν τρομερές ανακρίβειες, τι να κάνουμε.... να μην το πούμε, μήπως και νομίσεις ότι δεν εκτιμάμε την όποια βοήθεια, που ομολογουμένως έδωσες...;
> 
> *για την ιστορία, πήγα σε έναν φίλο, που έχει την ίδια μητρική με εσένα, και ακολουθήσαμε κατα γράμμα τον οδηγό σου.... έτσι ώστε να διαπιστώσω με τα μάτια μου, τα λεγόμενα σου περί full λειτουργίας hardware raid στο hakintosh.... δεν δούλεψε.... μάλλον θα είμαστε άσχετοι και οι δυο....


Απλα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ενοείς τρομερές ανακρίβειες. Οταν λές δεν έπαιξε τί ενοείς;; δεν μπουταρε; kernel panic; τι ακριβως. Τέλος πάντων καλό είναι να το κόψουμε εδώ, εγω απλά σου λέω για τελευταία φορά και δες και το screenshot μεσα απο 10.6.3 οτι το αναγνωρίζει σαν Intel ICH7-R Raid Controller. Όλα τα άλλα απο κει και πέρα είναι απλά για να συζητάμε.

Φιλικά

----------


## Stathis_P

> Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αγοράσεις το Snow Leopard που κάνει κάτι λιγότερο απο 30 ευρώ (έλεος) και να εφαρμόσεις τα patch πάνω σε αυτο. Έτσι θα είσαι *απολύτως* νόμιμος απλα δε θα καλύπτεσαι απο τις εγγυήσεις που δίνει η apple.


Τελικα μετα απο αρκετες μερες προσπαθειας ευρεσης ενος mac για να καψω το .dmg αρχειο,κατεληξα στο οτι πρεπει να αγορασω το λειτουργικο,καθως δεν καταφερα να βρω καποιον mac εδω...Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρηκα καπου λειτουργικο leopard που να κανει γυρω στα 30 ευρω...σε αυτην την τιμη βρηκα μονο αναβαθμισεις οπως εδω...Σιγουρα υπαρχει ολοκληρωμενη εκδοση snow leopard με 30 γιουρα;Που μπορω να βρω;Όπου έχω ψάξει η έκδοση των 30 ευρω ειναι αναβάθμισης και αν δεν λεει καπου οτι ειναι αναβάθμιση,δεν τονίζει πως είναι ολοκληρωμένο λειτουργικο...

----------


## kiriakk

αυτό είναι πλήρες

----------


## DaveMurray

πλάκα κάνεις...;




> 1.  *Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ήδη* λογισμικό Leopard,* με 30 ευρώ μπορείτε να αποκτήσετε την αναβάθμιση*, σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα του Πλαισίου.

----------


## prodromosfan

πληρης εκδοση ειναι.

διαβασε και παλαιοτερα thread.

----------


## DaveMurray

ξέρω να διαβάζω ευχαριστώ.... το πέρασα το δημοτικό.... δεν ξέρω τι λες/λέτε, τι γράφει ξέρω και διαβάζω...  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Stathis_P

Ας πούμε εδω το βρήκα στην ίδια τιμή και τους έστειλα μήνυμα γιατι δεν αναφέρουν στο site αν είναι αναβάθμιση ή πλήρες λειτουργικό.Η απάντησή τους ήταν πως πρόκειται για πλήρες λειτουργικό.Πήγα και στα multirama  και ρωτησα και μόλις άκουσε ο τυπάς πως ψαχνω να βρω snow leopard με 30 ευρω μου ειπε πως δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο,και όντως όταν το ειδε στο pc ηταν και αυτό αναβάθμιση.Τελικα τι παιζει;Για το ίδιο λειτουργικο δεν προκειται μεταξυ των 2 καταστηματων ή και γενικότερα;Παιζει να μου πουλαγαν μουφαρα απο το twiinshop.gr? Να το αγορασω,αλλα μην μεινω με την αναβαθμιση στα χερια...

----------


## cranky

Αγόρια, βοηθάει αυτό ;;
Λειτουργικό,  $ 29.00  .
Update, τσάμπα.

ή μήπως 

το *Snow* Leopard είναι το update του Leopard ;

----------


## DrEthernet

Το CD περιέχει τη full έκδοση και μπορείς να το εγκαταστήσεις κανονικά.

----------


## prodromosfan

> ξέρω να διαβάζω ευχαριστώ.... το πέρασα το δημοτικό.... δεν ξέρω τι λες/λέτε, τι γράφει ξέρω και διαβάζω...


Ρε Dave κοψε επιτελους την αμυνα, λες και σου επιτιθομαστε με στρατιες ork. :Dwarf:  :Viking:  :Ork: 

αμα κανεις μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ θα δεις οτι 
η (υποτιθεμενη) upgrade εκδοση είναι full και μπορει να εγκατασταθει ακομα κι αν δεν υπαρχει leopard εγκατεστημενο.

η box έκδοση απλα περιεχει και τα ilife κλπ κλπ 

αφου ξερεις να διαβαζεις, διαβασε κι αυτό 
παρμενο απο το φορουμ.
(μη με βαζεις να ψαξω ολο το φορουμ, θα βρω κι αλλα μηνυματα.)

και απο wikipedia 



> While the license for the standalone retail version of Snow Leopard restricts that upgrade to users of Mac OS X v10.5 "Leopard", the company has acknowledged that there is no technical barrier preventing a direct upgrade from Mac OS X v10.4 "Tiger."

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Ας πούμε εδω το βρήκα στην ίδια τιμή και τους έστειλα μήνυμα γιατι δεν αναφέρουν στο site αν είναι αναβάθμιση ή πλήρες λειτουργικό.Η απάντησή τους ήταν πως πρόκειται για πλήρες λειτουργικό.Πήγα και στα multirama  και ρωτησα και μόλις άκουσε ο τυπάς πως ψαχνω να βρω snow leopard με 30 ευρω μου ειπε πως δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο,και όντως όταν το ειδε στο pc ηταν και αυτό αναβάθμιση.Τελικα τι παιζει;Για το ίδιο λειτουργικο δεν προκειται μεταξυ των 2 καταστηματων ή και γενικότερα;Παιζει να μου πουλαγαν μουφαρα απο το twiinshop.gr? Να το αγορασω,αλλα μην μεινω με την αναβαθμιση στα χερια...


Αν προσπαθείς να βρεις άκρη σε πισομάγαζα, που δεν έχουν ιδέα τί είναι αυτό το "ωραίο κουμπιούτερ", τί να πω. 
http://soho.madmacs.gr/index.php?mai...products_id=98

----------


## Stathis_P

> Αγόρια, βοηθάει αυτό ;;
> Λειτουργικό,  $ 29.00  .
> Update, τσάμπα.
> 
> ή μήπως 
> 
> το *Snow* Leopard είναι το update του Leopard ;


To snow leopard απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι εκδοση λειτουργικου και ειναι αναβάθμιση απο τα παλαιοτερα λειτουργικα τους(σα να λεμε απο vista σε 7) ενω το τσαμπα που εβαλες στο λινκ ειναι ενημερωση....


Μαλλον θελει χακια/πατεντα για να δουλεψει το dvd με τα 30 ευρω σαν πληρες λειτουργικο...

----------


## DrEthernet

Τίποτα δε θέλει. Δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## Stathis_P

ΟΚ,αγοραζω δηλαδη.Προσοχη ομως...ειστε καταγεγραμενοι ολοι εσεις που το υποστιριζετε,θα πληρωσετε  ενας ενας αν δεν δουλευει!  :Laughing:

----------


## prodromosfan

αν σου πω οτι ξοδεψαμε τοση συζητηση για το αν ειναι upgrade ή οχι
και δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις. 

παντως google is your friend σε κατι τετοιες αναζητησεις.

----------


## Stathis_P

Τοσο καιρο απλα εψαχνα φιλους,γνωστους, νετ καφε, η οτιδηποτε που να ειχε μακ για να καψω το λειτουργικο που ειναι σε  .dmg αρχειο και δεν ειχα μπει στο ζουμι...Να βρω το πληρες λειτουργικο σε dvd θελω και να το περασω σε pc...Επομενως λεω να το αγορασω και επειτα να αρχισω την προσπαθεια να το περασω στο pc.Προς το παρων δεν εχω κανει τιποτα.Ελπιζω σε κανα 3αρι μερες απο τωρα (δεν ειναι ετοιμοπαραδωτο) να το εχω αυθεντικο.(ελπιζω να εχετε δικιο στο οτι δουλευει....)  

Επομενως ως προς τις αποριες για την εγκατασταση δεν εχω ακομα μαζεψει τιποτα σπουδαιο...απλα ηθελα να μαθω αν ειναι εφικτη η εγκατασταση,οποτε μετα απο 3 μερες παλι εδω!! (Και αν δεν χρειαστει κιολας ακομα καλυτερα... :Razz: )

----------


## DrEthernet

http://www.yasasoft.com/press_releas..._converter.htm

----------


## Stathis_P

> http://www.yasasoft.com/press_releas..._converter.htm



Το εχω προσπαθησει αλλα μου βγαζει το μνμ "Can't find the file or file isn't CD image file!" παρολο που του εχω ορισει να ανοιγει και εικονες .dmg. Δεν ξερω γιατι,εχω την τελευταια εκδοση του magiciso απο την επισημη σελιδα(demo βεβαια αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει αυτο ρολο γιατι και σε μια σπασμενη full εκδοση που δοκιμασα παλι το ιδιο μου εβγαζε).Στην σελιδα παντως λεει οτι υποστιριζει .dmg αρχεια για 10.5 snow leopard versions δεν λεει κατι για 10.6 , δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο... Γι αυτο επειδη με αυτα δεν βγαινει ακρη λεω να προχωρησω στην αγορα του dvd.

----------


## axinosgr

Καλησπέρα υπάρχει τρόπος να δούμε εάν το hardware μας είτε είναι σταθερός ή φορητός είναι συμβατό για να κάνουμε αυτό τον πειραματισμό.... :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## panic

> Το εχω προσπαθησει αλλα μου βγαζει το μνμ "Can't find the file or file isn't CD image file!" παρολο που του εχω ορισει να ανοιγει και εικονες .dmg. Δεν ξερω γιατι,εχω την τελευταια εκδοση του magiciso απο την επισημη σελιδα(demo βεβαια αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει αυτο ρολο γιατι και σε μια σπασμενη full εκδοση που δοκιμασα παλι το ιδιο μου εβγαζε).Στην σελιδα παντως λεει οτι υποστιριζει .dmg αρχεια για 10.5 snow leopard versions δεν λεει κατι για 10.6 , δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο... Γι αυτο επειδη με αυτα δεν βγαινει ακρη λεω να προχωρησω στην αγορα του dvd.


Παρτο! Τσαμπα ολος ο πανικος. Προχωρα στην αγορα...
Ολα κομπλε.
Κι εγω απο madmacs.gr ψωνισα στη Σαλλλονικη και ολα καλα.

----------


## RyDeR

Επαναφέρω το θέμα.

Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω και 'γω το Snow Leo, είχα βάλει παλιότερα το Kalyway den_thymamai και όλα ήταν ΟΚ. Το σύστημα μου έχει ώς m/b την Asus P5K-E Wifi και ώς κάρτα γραφικών nVidia 8800GT.

Πως προτείνετε να το κάνω; Να βάλω σκέτο ένα σκληρό δίσκο και να το κάνω dedicated install σε αυτόν;

Επειδή λογικά θα κάνω triple boot (win7, linux, macos), τι παίζει με τους bootloaders; Ποιους να χρησιμοποιήσω;

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

ένα διίσκος είναι καλύτερα imo
Όσον αφορά το triplu boot ... hmmmmmm
Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι είτε μέσω του EasyBCD είτε μέσω του grub . Δες στα φόρουμ του os86 project

----------


## haHa

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα.
> 
> Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω και 'γω το Snow Leo, είχα βάλει παλιότερα το Kalyway den_thymamai και όλα ήταν ΟΚ. Το σύστημα μου έχει ώς m/b την Asus P5K-E Wifi και ώς κάρτα γραφικών nVidia 8800GT.
> 
> Πως προτείνετε να το κάνω; Να βάλω σκέτο ένα σκληρό δίσκο και να το κάνω dedicated install σε αυτόν;
> 
> Επειδή λογικά θα κάνω triple boot (win7, linux, macos), τι παίζει με τους bootloaders; Ποιους να χρησιμοποιήσω;


Και εγω με την asus p5k-e ειμαι.

Προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα να εχεις εναν σκετο σκληρο δισκο και να κανεις εκει dedicated install.
Επισης προτεινω να βαλεις την retail εκδοση του SL  και να μην ψαχνεσαι με διανομες κλπ.
Για να το κανεις ομως αυτο πρεπει να εχεις μια working εκδοση του απλου leopard.


Εγω αυτο που ειχα κανει ηταν να φτιαξω τον δισκο σε guid και να κανω 2 partitions .
Στο δευτερο partition εβαλα μια πολυ προχειρη διανομη του leopard. Η kalyway 10.5.2 μπαινει αμεσα χωρις κοπο.
Απο εκει εκανα εγκατασταση κανονικα το SL στην retail του μορφη στο πρωτο partition.

Mετα την εγκατασταση του SL μπορεις να σβησεις στο partition του Leopard.

Μπορει να φαινεται λιγο μπελαλιδικο, αλλα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση το retail SL ωστε να μην εχεις προβληματα με διανομες, hack κλπ.


Δες και αυτον τον οδηγο για την aus p5k-e, ειναι αναλυτικοτατος:
http://osx86.co/f57/how-to-snow-leop...-on-p5k-t3380/


Γενικοτερα, με ελαχιστες αλλαγες , η asus p5k-e παιζει τελεια σε SL.
Μπορω να σου στειλω και το δικο μου dsdt.aml.
Την 8800gt θα την αναγνωρισει ευκολα με efi strings ή με μια απλη εντολη απο τον chameleon.

Bootloader θα βαλεις τον Chameleon:
http://chameleon.osx86.hu/
Θα σου χρειαστει ετσι κι αλλιως για να bootαρεις στο Leopard αρχικα και μετα στο SL.Φυσικα θα ασου αναγνωριζει και τον αλλον δισκο οπου θα εχεις τα win7.

----------


## RyDeR

> Και εγω με την asus p5k-e ειμαι.
> 
> Προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα να εχεις εναν σκετο σκληρο δισκο και να κανεις εκει dedicated install.
> Επισης προτεινω να βαλεις την retail εκδοση του SL  και να μην ψαχνεσαι με διανομες κλπ.
> Για να το κανεις ομως αυτο πρεπει να εχεις μια working εκδοση του απλου leopard.
> 
> 
> Εγω αυτο που ειχα κανει ηταν να φτιαξω τον δισκο σε guid και να κανω 2 partitions .
> Στο δευτερο partition εβαλα μια πολυ προχειρη διανομη του leopard. Η kalyway 10.5.2 μπαινει αμεσα χωρις κοπο.
> ...


Οπότε πρέπει να ψάξω να βρώ το παλιό kalyway DVD. Έστω το εγκαθιστώ, δεν κάθομαι να δω για drivers τίποτα, ρίχνω το dvd του snow (ενω είμαι στο leo) και κάνω install;  :Thinking: 

Θα δω και τον οδηγό βέβαια.

----------


## haHa

> Οπότε πρέπει να ψάξω να βρώ το παλιό kalyway DVD. Έστω το εγκαθιστώ, δεν κάθομαι να δω για drivers τίποτα, ρίχνω το dvd του snow (ενω είμαι στο leo) και κάνω install; 
> 
> Θα δω και τον οδηγό βέβαια.


Ναι ,ακριβως αυτο..
Μην ξεχασεις μονο να κανεις install το leopard ή σε διαφορετικο σκληρο απο αυτον που θα βαλεις τον SL ή στο δευτερο partition του σκληρου που θα βαλεις το SL. (στο πρωτο θα μπει το SL)

Φυσικα ο σκληρος του SL θα ειναι partitioned με GUID scheme .


Α, το μονο που θα χρειαστεις να εγκαταστησεις στο leopard ειναι το chameleon.



Τελος, το dvd του SL δεν χρειαζεται να το εχεις κανει burn. Θα το εγκαταστησεις απο το leopard μεσα απο τον δισκο ,σαν disk image(=.dmg)

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι ,ακριβως αυτο..
> Μην ξεχασεις μονο να κανεις install το leopard ή σε διαφορετικο σκληρο απο αυτον που θα βαλεις τον SL ή στο δευτερο partition του σκληρου που θα βαλεις το SL. (στο πρωτο θα μπει το SL)
> 
> Φυσικα ο σκληρος του SL θα ειναι partitioned με GUID scheme .
> 
> 
> Α, το μονο που θα χρειαστεις να εγκαταστησεις στο leopard ειναι το chameleon.
> 
> 
> ...


Ξεκίνησα την εγκατάσταση του kalyway για τώρα. Να βάλω το latest chameleon έτσι; Εκείνο που λέει στο step4, για το DSDTPatcherGUI, να το κάνω; Και αν ναι, τι να επιλέξω;

----------


## haHa

Ναι βαλε το τελευταιο chameleon .
Κατσε να σιυ στειλω το δικο μου dsdt.aml , που εχω ενσωματωσει και τις αλλαγες που λεει ο οδηγος που εδωσα πιο πανω.

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι βαλε το τελευταιο chameleon .
> Κατσε να σιυ στειλω το δικο μου dsdt.aml , που εχω ενσωματωσει και τις αλλαγες που λεει ο οδηγος που εδωσα πιο πανω.


ΟΚ. 

Το kalyway μου κάνει κάτι τρελά, δεν bootάρει. Φταίει που έκανα απο τώρα GUID partitions;

----------


## haHa

Εχει τελειωσει η εγκατασταση αλλα δεν bootαρει?

Τοτε μαλλον φταιει οτι μπηκε στο 2ο partition το leopard.
Αυτο προσπερνιεται βαζοντας το chameleon.
Αλλα για να βαλεις το chameleon , θα πρεπει να μπορεις να bootαρεις στο leopard.
Αρα φαυλος κυκλος!! 

Η λυση ειναι να μπουταρεις απο το λεγομενο boot-132 cd.
Για καψε ενα τετοιο cd  και προσπαθησε.

Αλλη λυση ειναι να ξαναμπουταρεις απο το dvd του kalyway, αλλα να μην προχωρησεις την εγκατασταση, αλλα να πας σε κονσολα που απο εκει να κανεις εγκατασταση το chameleon.

----------


## RyDeR

> Εχει τελειωσει η εγκατασταση αλλα δεν bootαρει?


Ναι και μου βγάζει αυτο το φανταστικό.... http://twitpic.com/2uetor






> Τοτε μαλλον φταιει οτι μπηκε στο 2ο partition το leopard.
> Αυτο προσπερνιεται βαζοντας το chameleon.
> Αλλα για να βαλεις το chameleon , θα πρεπει να μπορεις να bootαρεις στο leopard.
> Αρα φαυλος κυκλος!! 
> 
> Η λυση ειναι να μπουταρεις απο το λεγομενο boot-132 cd.
> Για καψε ενα τετοιο cd  και προσπαθησε.
> 
> Αλλη λυση ειναι να ξαναμπουταρεις απο το dvd του kalyway, αλλα να μην προχωρησεις την εγκατασταση, αλλα να πας σε κονσολα που απο εκει να κανεις εγκατασταση το chameleon.



Θα γράψω και ενα τετοιο cd.

Το chameleon πως θα το εγκαταστήσω χωρίς internet και desktop όμως, κονσόλα όλο;  :Embarassed:

----------


## haHa

Εδω και το DSDT.aml αρχειο μαζι με ενα αλλο αρχειο που θα χρειαστεις.
Τα βαζεις και τα 2 στο root του σκληρου που ειναι το λειτουργικο.
Δηλαδη αρχικα θα το βαλεις στο δευτερο partition που ειναι το leopard και μετα θα τα βαλεις στο 1o partition που θα ειναι το sl.


http://rapidshare.com/files/422927065/Archive.zip

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι και μου βγάζει αυτο το φανταστικό.... http://twitpic.com/2uetor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα γράψω και ενα τετοιο cd.
> 
> Το chameleon πως θα το εγκαταστήσω χωρίς internet και desktop όμως, κονσόλα όλο;


Απο την εικονα βλεπω οτι ειναι σχεδον στανταρ θεμα  του 2ου partition.

Mε το cd δεν θα εχεις προβλημα, για δοκιμασε.

----------


## RyDeR

> Εδω και το DSDT.aml αρχειο μαζι με ενα αλλο αρχειο που θα χρειαστεις.
> Τα βαζεις και τα 2 στο root του σκληρου που ειναι το λειτουργικο.
> Δηλαδη αρχικα θα το βαλεις στο δευτερο partition που ειναι το leopard και μετα θα τα βαλεις στο 1o partition που θα ειναι το sl.
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/422927065/Archive.zip
> 
> ........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...



ΟΚ θα τα κάνω.

Έβαλα το kalyway dvd και με ρώτησε αν θέλω να bootαρω καποιο volume, εβαλα το 2ο partition και bootαρε...   :Smile: 


thanks.  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> ΟΚ θα τα κάνω.
> 
> Έβαλα το kalyway dvd και με ρώτησε αν θέλω να bootαρω καποιο volume, εβαλα το 2ο partition και bootαρε...  
> 
> 
> thanks.



Mια χαρα λοιπον!
Κανεις εγκατασταση το chameleon και προχωρας μετα στην εγκατασταση του sl.

Το chameleon καντον εγκατασταση και στα 2 partitions: ισως στο partition του sl να πρεπει να τον κανεις εγκατασταση μετα την εγκατασταση του sl.

----------


## RyDeR

> Mια χαρα λοιπον!
> Κανεις εγκατασταση το chameleon και προχωρας μετα στην εγκατασταση του sl.
> 
> Το chameleon καντον εγκατασταση και στα 2 partitions: ισως στο partition του sl να πρεπει να τον κανεις εγκατασταση μετα την εγκατασταση του sl.


Σύνδεσα ενα usb εξωτερικό ntfs δίσκο που έχω το image του SL μέσα, αλλά δεν μου τον αναγνωρίζει μάλλον.... πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## haHa

Εδω και το com.apple.Boot.plist που χρησιμοποιω:
http://rapidshare.com/files/42292916...ple.Boot.plist

Το κομματι αυτο:
"    <key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
    <string>yes</string>
    <key>VideoROM</key>
    <string>NVIDIA.rom</string>"

θα σου χρειαστει για να δουλευει σωστα η καρτα γραφικων στο 10.6.4.

Βαλτο απο τωρα ομως.

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σύνδεσα ενα usb εξωτερικό ntfs δίσκο που έχω το image του SL μέσα, αλλά δεν μου τον αναγνωρίζει μάλλον.... πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;


Κανονικα οχι.
Για δοκιμασε σε αλλη usb θυρα.

Δοκιμασε και κανενα απλο usb flashακι να δεις τι παιζει με τα ntfs.

----------


## RyDeR

ΟΚ μάλλον έκανα εγκατάσταση το chameleon, λέω μάλλον γιατί έκανα reboot και πάλι δεν ξεκίνησε αυτόματα. Ήθελε "σπρώξιμο" απο το dvd. (απλά κάνω copy το boot στο / όπως διάβασα, έτσι :Wink: 

Το σκληρό τον αναγνώρισε με ένα reboot.

Κάνω τα άλλα τώρα.

........Auto merged post: RyDeR πρόσθεσε 36 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πρέπει να διαλυθηκαν όλα....  :ROFL: 

Έβαλα τα πάντα, παω για reboot, ίδιο error.

Πάω να ξεκινήσω το DVD ωστε να bootαρω και κολλαει εκει που ψαχνει τα partitions μαλλον ... τελεια!  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> ΟΚ μάλλον έκανα εγκατάσταση το chameleon, λέω μάλλον γιατί έκανα reboot και πάλι δεν ξεκίνησε αυτόματα. Ήθελε "σπρώξιμο" απο το dvd. (απλά κάνω copy το boot στο / όπως διάβασα, έτσι


Νομιζω πως δεν αρκει αυτο.
Δες πχ εδω:
http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/04/h...meleon-20-rc1/
και εδω:
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...owtopic=164809

Πρεπει να βαλεις και ενα αρχει στο MBR.


-------------------------------

Για το αλλο προβλημα ,δεν μου ερχεται κατι.

Εκτος απο το να κανεις active το partition του SL.

----------


## RyDeR

> Νομιζω πως δεν αρκει αυτο.
> Δες πχ εδω:
> http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/04/h...meleon-20-rc1/
> και εδω:
> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...owtopic=164809
> 
> Πρεπει να βαλεις και ενα αρχει στο MBR.


Α νόμιζα αυτό με το mbr ίσχυε αν είχα πανω απο 1 δισκο στο συστημα ... 




> Για το αλλο προβλημα ,δεν μου ερχεται κατι.
> 
> Εκτος απο το να κανεις active το partition του SL.


Θα το δοκιμάσω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

Λοιπόν, έκανα να bootάρει για μισό second το SL.. σταματάει εδώ: http://twitpic.com/2ught0 έτσι απλά....

Δοκίμασα, cpus=1,-x64,-x32,cpus=2 ... δεν γίνεται τίποτα ... δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## haHa

Μμμμ, τι βηματα εχεις κανει?
Απλα εβαλες το retail SL και τιποτε αλλο?
Τι εκδοση του SL, 10.6.0?

----------


## RyDeR

> Μμμμ, τι βηματα εχεις κανει?
> Απλα εβαλες το retail SL και τιποτε αλλο?
> Τι εκδοση του SL, 10.6.0?


Εκανα ακριβώς τα του οδηγού, + τα δικά σου αρχεία. 

SL 10.6.0 (10A432)

----------


## haHa

Βγαλε προσωρινα τα δικα μου αρχεια και δες τι παιζει.

----------


## RyDeR

> Βγαλε προσωρινα τα δικα μου αρχεια και δες τι παιζει.


Ξαναεγκατέστησα το SL χωρίς να πειραξω το DSDT (μονο το patchαρα) και το boot.plist.kati.


Result: http://twitpic.com/2ukhxt

Και γράφει καθε μερικά λεπτά το ίδιο " still waiting for root device".


Υποψιάζομαι κατι με τα partitions; Αν δείτε λέει πάνω πάνω για UUID και μετά κάτι waiting for <dict ID=0>,,,,,,,,,,,,</dict> που αυτό είναι κομμάτι απο plist.

 :Thinking:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μια συμβουλή για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την retail έκδοση του SL: τσεκάρετε το EmpireEFI. Απλουστεύει πολύ τα πράγματα.  :Wink:

----------

